#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-01
<smartboyhw> Good morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> afternoon smartboyhw
<pitti> Good morning
<smartboyhw> pitti, when can you finish the questions and e-mail it to me? :)
<pitti> smartboyhw: certainly this week
<smartboyhw> pitti, alright, thanks!
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman.
<smartboyhw> Guys, classroom session coming up in 7 minutes!
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hey, my sesssion starts now!
<DanChapman> ok 2 see you there
<njin> balloons, hallo bad guy, can  have the right link for xmir testing ?
<DanChapman> njin, THis one to install MIR http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_pc.html and this one is the testcase http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/47541/downloads
<njin> DanChapman, thnaks
<njin> thanks
<phillw> smartboyhw / balloons sorry for not being there for the classroom sessin. The computer at my Dad's works has died (hard dsk failure).
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons isn't also:P
 * balloons notes he is hiding
<balloons> phillw, are you still here?
<DanChapman> hey balloons :-)
<balloons> Hey DanChapman
<balloons> welcome to July my friend :-)
<DanChapman> Is it july already??..... :-0 so it is!!
<balloons> indeed!
<knome> happy july
<balloons> hello knome!
<DanChapman> balloons did you see the 2 bugs I added today for screenshot and evince?
<balloons> DanChapman, why yes they're right on top :-)
<DanChapman> they passed ok if you run them seperately but if you ran the whole suite of tests together they have a meltdown.
<balloons> wild.. and that's production, so that's no good :-(
<balloons> do you have a moment to take a look at them?
<DanChapman> Yeah no problem at all :-)
<balloons> sweet. I imagine with pitti's fixes we might be able to do some things better now
<smartboyhw> Happy July philipballew DanChapman balloons knome
<philipballew> smartboyhw, Thank you
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> And phillw and elfy
<elopio> ping balloons. Juhapekka is on holidays this week. Can you get another person from the sdk team to review the two pending branches?
<balloons> elopio, ping me again in 5 :-)
<balloons> elopio, sure though.. We can ask Florian for help
<balloons> elopio, Kaleo = Florian. Let me introduce you
<elopio> that'd be great. I know nobody from those projects, it feels for me like they come from a separate company :)
<balloons> intros have been made irc style :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> smartboyhw, I marked your work item done in the blueprint for the classroom session :-)
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-quality-growth
<smartboyhw> balloons, thx
<phillw> balloons: I'm just in the initial stages of installing a brand new Win 8 desktop machine.... Hmm, this is *fun* :/
<balloons> phillw, I just wanted to share there's a fb page now :-) http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuQuality
<balloons> I thought you might be especially keen.. Seems fb lets you have org pages, and since not everyone uses g+, well, it made sense to have the more timely content appear on facebook as well
<smartboyhw> phillw: Use Win 8.1
<balloons> elopio, cool, so you got one review in? :-) Also, did you see the link I sent about adding in slider functions?
<elopio> balloons: yes, lets see if the lander bot doesn't complaint about the 'needs information' comment.
<elopio> and I saw your email, I have here on my TODO for this week.
<balloons> :-)
<elopio> on friday I tried to make an emulator for the popover, but found nothing really worth it there.
<elopio> I think a better approach would be to start writing emulators for the gallery project in ubuntu-ui-toolkit.
<balloons> gallery project?
<elopio> balloons: yes, there's a gallery of the components provided by the ui-toolkit.
<elopio> with tests
<elopio> I think I can use that to find some common things that will be useful as emulators.
<balloons> ahh, tocha
<chilicuil> balloons: help =), I was in the middle of my classroom session and ClassBot removed me the voice, my session was suppose to last 1 hour but it only let me write 30 minutes
<balloons> chilicuil, ahh!
<balloons> sure thing
<zyga> anyone interested in reviewing a small bith of plainbox code: https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/signal/+merge/172367
<juggle> hi
<juggle> i want to run test -cases
<juggle> but i dont know the steps for that
<juggle> where do i start ?
<juggle> i signed on launchpad
<juggle> installed bzr
<juggle> and downloading 13.10 daily build of ubuntu
<balloons> juggle, ok so if you want to run testcases and report results, you can do so using the qatracker
<balloons> let me send you a few links to help you get started
<juggle> ok i am waiting for links, thanks for your help
<balloons> This is the QATeam wiki page if you haven't seen it :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> Here
<balloons> Here's the page you need on the qatracker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<balloons> This week is week 2 for our cadence testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week2
<balloons> So basically there are 2 basic things to test.. an image or a package
<balloons> once you've downloaded the image you can test it using the testcases found here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds
<balloons> there are links at the top of the page that will help you
<balloons> If you like video explanations, your still in luck: http://www.youtube.com/qualitybecomesyou
<juggle> ok i joined the ubuntu quality team on launchpad
<juggle>  i will continue with other links
<balloons> perfect, just ping if you get stuck anywhere or something is confusing :-)
<juggle> ok i will do :)
<balloons> if no one is around, feel free to pm me anytime
<balloons> i'll get the message whenever I'm around again and follow-up with you
<juggle> ok, thank you
<elfy> evening
<balloons> evening elfy
<juggle> evening elfy
<phillw> balloons: you have email :)
<balloons> phillw, I saw the fb post..
<balloons> we know have a better outlet for everyone to discuss since there is an org page
<balloons> afaik.. ali is also a part of the new org page as an admin.. But since I have access to a presence on fb now I can share with everyone :-)
<balloons> I assume it's similar to a community vs a page on g+
<phillw> balloons: do you want me tell everyone to move>?
<phillw> - >
<balloons> phillw, no no, as far as I understand it everything is as it should be. The difference is one is an organization page vs a community page. You can't "join" the org page
<phillw> fb will be the death of  me! :P
<balloons> but it should mean the stuff being posted about what's going on in quality can now be easily shared with the community and discussed
<balloons> phillw, lol.. ali is perhaps the best one to explain it
<balloons> he's happy seemingly with the addition, so I consider it a good thing
<phillw> I'll leave all that stuff to him :)
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> he's admin on the community page as well, so can tweak settings as needed :)
<juggle> is it ok to install saucy salamender release on virtualbox
<balloons> juggle, indeed. In fact there's a neat tool called testdrive that helps with this
<balloons> juggle, we just had a session on it; http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/29/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t20:31
<balloons> have a read through :-)
<juggle> i read, first i will install saucy salamender on virtualbox then i will install testdrive on virtualbox right?
<chilicuil> juggle: no, testdrive can be installed in your hardware machine, it will launch virtualbox with the most recent ubuntu development version
<juggle> got that now, thank you chilicuil
<juggle> i am installing testdrive now
<juggle> how to add existing installed iso to the testdrive ?
<juggle> add ISO button is disabled on it
<juggle> Sync button seams to install full iso again right ?
<balloons> juggle, if you manually downloaded an iso and want to add it to the cache check the cache folder
<juggle> ok i guess it will be possible with File + Open and selecting the iso
<DanChapman> balloons, ping
<balloons> DanChapman, pong
 * balloons notes ping pong is fun
<DanChapman> balloons, :-) i've added a comment to the evince bug rather than right an article here. Can you take a look for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1196535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1196535 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "Evince - troubles creating test PDF and searching document" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> DanChapman, I have the answer to that actually
<balloons> we should just include the test pdf in the branch
<balloons> add it to the source directly and use it
<balloons> make sense?
<DanChapman> thats a good idea balloons !!!
<balloons> I know we make many temp files, but I'm thinking adding the files needed to the source directly is probably the better way to go :-)
<DanChapman> :-D
<balloons> you live, you learn :-p
<DanChapman> I agree
<DanChapman> RIght well i'm calling it a day for today, but i will get them done tomorrow. Also do you want ubiquity in the production branch?
<xnox> DanChapman: we want ubiquity tests in lp:ubiquity as that's where it's developed. unlike other projects, ubiquity is ubuntu-upstream =)
<balloons> DanChapman, what xnox said :-) Same as with the core-apps, since we have the upstream available to us, let's push them there :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, that said, it will most certainly be a part of the smoke testing, so if it's ready, let's get it committed and get it added in :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, Noskcaj evening and morning to you
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<Noskcaj> i've made (slight) progress in getting a testdrive hangout.
<balloons> i was just looking at that this morning
<balloons> what news do you have?
<Noskcaj> Dustin supports the idea, he just needs a time that howard  and i will be online. Andres still ignores me
<balloons> elopio, so are we stuck waiting a week for the second part of the merge? I see the toolbar and tabs pieces went in. Where does that leave us in the meantime? Should we keep with the status quo for now?
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh.. well, 1 dev is all you need, so :-)
<elopio> balloons: just the toolbar landed. The second branch is the tabs.
<elopio> and we first have to wait for this to be packaged and released on the ppa.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> ok, so status quo probably for another week.. :-( Kind of makes me sad but I know you'll keep hacking away making the initial version just that much better :-)
<elopio> balloons: I can also update some existing tests. For example, the ones in the files app just use the toolbar.
<balloons> Letozaf_, hope you've been enjoying some time away it sounds like ;-)
<balloons> ohh.. I didn't think any were that simple :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah, pitty holidays are ended :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway the fun is here now :)
<elopio> and we can extend the number of custom emulators this week, so Juhapekka gets to just review.
<elopio> there's no time lost :)
<balloons> elopio, right you are
 * Letozaf_ realizes it's late ... wow, see you guys tomorrow :p
<balloons> knome, this looks neat: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylebot/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha?hl=en
<knome> balloons, i'm using both the web developer and firebug extensions for FF which pretty much both do that and more :)
<balloons> knome, I figured.. just thought.. hmm.. a novel idea, I'm guessing knome does this and a lot more
<knome> hehe
<knome> why doesn't devede support multiple dvd menus :(
<slickymaster> @balloons: Hi Nicholas, can I ask you something?
<meetingology> slickymaster: Error: "balloons:" is not a valid command.
<balloons> slickymaster, go for it
<slickymaster> regarding my xfce4 panel testcase. I've been looking to your branch but to be honest I can not say if it's right or not, so I think it would be best just tom push it again
<slickymaster> my question is: is there any thing in particular I should do? Or do I simply  push it to my branch?
<slickymaster> balloons: I'm not sure if you saw my question
<balloons> slickymaster, I have an xfce4panel test branch?
<balloons> it's late here :)
<balloons> if you want to use code from another branch you can merge it, or just branch it yourself and modify it manually
<slickymaster> sorry, over here is almost Tuesday, but since I've been away for two weeks I'm trying to catch up on things
<slickymaster> It's a bit confusing. I'm David and I wrote the xfce4 panel testcase that got screwed up because it got out of sync after Jackson giant nerge
<slickymaster> and in your last post you advised me to push a new branch to merge it
<balloons> slickymaster, ahh.. I'm pretty sure that was all cleared up
<balloons> let's just go check shall we?
<slickymaster> and how do we do it?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel/+merge/169295
<balloons> ahh your right I rebased your branch for you
<balloons> lol.
<balloons> at this point if you know the changes you want to make, grab a fresh branch of the head and make the changes and re-submit the merge request
<balloons> slickymaster, ^^
<slickymaster> if I understand you correctly, I have to create a new branch and the just have to push my file to. Am I right?
<slickymaster> balloons: sorry Nicholas how do I do grad a fresh branch of the head and re-submit the merge request?
<balloons> slickymaster, there were edits made to the file made by someone other than you, so bzr wants you to review those edits
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/packages/1562_xfce4panel%20tests
<balloons> are your edits in there? ^^
<balloons> so you can't just push your version as-is.. The rebased version was my attempt to take your edit's and jackon's edits and put them into one file
<balloons> I realize this might all be really confusing to you
<balloons> so if that's the case, the simple thing to do is pretend nothing happened in the past
<slickymaster> no that's a prior version of it
<balloons> grab the branch and make your edits again
<balloons> submit for a merge
<balloons> :-)
<slickymaster> that's what I'm not getting. How do I grab the branch?
<balloons>      bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> this is the version i did
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel-rebased/view/head:/testcases/packages/1562_xfce4panel%20tests
<balloons> if that looks good, then you might be all set
<slickymaster> and bzr status? and then bzr commit and after that I just have to,push it, tight?
<slickymaster> right?
<slickymaster> I think I got it. I'll push it in a few minutes to revision
<slickymaster> balloons: thanks a lot for all your help Nicholas
<slickymaster> balloons: It's already proposed for merge, Nicholas. Once again I thank you for all your help
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> no porblem slickymaster sorry it turned out to be a bit confusing :-)
<balloons> I blame Jackson :-p
<slickymaster> balloons: no problem, I got to learns something new
<slickymaster> balloons: I'm going to finish xfce4settings testcase by the end of this week, and I'll pick up another one to to after that
<balloons> excellent.. welcome back :-)
<slickymaster> balloons: see you. best regards
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-02
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning pitti
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Hello pitti DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
<jibel> good morning
<knome> balloons, elfy is working on a "Xfce" testsuite, can you make that visible once you get back? :)
<DanChapman> xnox, hey :-) should i propose the test for merge at lp:ubiquity?
<xnox> DanChapman: yeah, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot looks ok.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok cool. Will do that then :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: have you submitted CA? it's an online form linked from here http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<xnox> DanChapman: here is direct link http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<DanChapman> xnox, no I haven't I will sort that now. Would not have known if you hadn't mentioned it. :-P
<xnox> DanChapman: cool, thanks a lot =) much appreciated.
<DanChapman> xnox, anyone in particular I should ask to review it?
<xnox> DanChapman: just default, ubuntu-installer team is fine.
<DanChapman> cheers
<phillw> smartboyhw: sadly, your specifications expired, can you please re-create them on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware and I'll transfer them over (I managed to catch everyone else's)
<phillw> balloons: can you fill in the make and model of your computer at the above wiki page :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, what the
<phillw> Even I didn't notice that they expire!
<phillw> Where they are copied to will not expire, it's the same I use to hold copies of the milestone release ISO's :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, em, the connection timed out
<balloons> DanChapman, ping
<DanChapman> balloons, pong
<smartboyhw> phillw, no, still connection timed out
<balloons> DanChapman, so I saw the scrollback on ubiquity :-)
<balloons> good stuff.. did you plan on trying your hand at a core app now?
<balloons> phillw, done
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah its a pretty rock solid test as well and will work a treat once setup and tear down is implemented properly :-)
<DanChapman> Yeah I was gonna do the fixes on evince and screenshot first. Been digging around looking at autopkgtests today. See how they work and all that....
<DanChapman> but yeah gonna have a go at a core app... any in need more than others?
<balloons> DanChapman, well, picking something you like it always good. However, there are a few without tests. Let's see
<phillw> ta :)
<balloons> DanChapman, might be good to start with calculator, calendar, clock or weather as they are the big 4 for your first pass
<phillw> smartboyhw: e-mail it  me and I'll manually do it!
<balloons> from there, file manager, docviewer, rss reader and the new ones sudoku, dropping letters and stock ticker all have 0 tests
<smartboyhw> phillw, http://paste.kde.org/787562/
<DanChapman> balloons, ok sounds good. will go check out calculator first then :-)
<balloons> phillw, so can I leave you to brainstorm on something?
<knome> balloons, got my messages on the testsuite?
<balloons> I'd like to make it a bit easier to find and utilize our session logs from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<balloons> knome, hello. I saw the message, what needs to be turned on? Elfy should have access to do that for xubuntu
<knome> balloons, shouldn't i have that too?
<knome> balloons, tell me where i enable a testuite :)
<knome> i'm not home now though so i can't log in
<balloons> so phillw any thoughts on modifying the wiki to make the sessions more prominent would be great
<balloons> I'll let you have a think on it phillw :-)
<balloons> knome, ohh, heh, well you assign testcases to products
<knome> balloons, what's the product on packages. ?
<balloons> if you have the right access you should see the list of xubuntu products
<balloons> and you can edit them, etc.. if you don't, there is no products tab
<balloons> so if you don't see a products tab, you don't have the proper access..
<knome> i'm not sure. i'll get back to you later on that when i'm home
<knome> and yeah, gimme
<knome> i'm on ubuntu-testcase-admins and xubuntu-release...
<knome> actually
<knome> i've seen some of that on iso.
<knome> but we're talking about packages. now :)
<knome> maybe i just didn't look carefully enough
<balloons> ohh.. packages is the sameish
<balloons> maybe it's not carrying over there
<balloons> yes it should exist on iso.. on packages you right you probably don't have it
<knome> :)
<knome> gimme!
<knome> :P
<balloons> we might be able to solve that.. regardless tell me what to turn on, it's simple enough
<knome> hehe
<phillw> balloons: I'm just heading for home.... BTW.... I HATE WINDOWS!!!!!!! I'll have a look after food !
<knome> the testsuite called "Xfce"
<balloons> ok, add it to?
<balloons> or do you need a product also? :-)
<knome> i think we also need a product
<balloons> k, call it xubuntu or xfce?
<knome> what do you think?
<knome> should we gather all xubuntu-related testsuites under one product?
<balloons> once the product is added to be honest, you should be set actually as you can edit the testsuite without worry
<balloons> knome, it's up to you and team.. We've done it both ways in ubuntu :-)
<balloons> atm everything is seperated out, we'll see how it works this cycle
<knome> elfy?
<knome> my worry is:
<knome> if we do the xubuntu product
<knome> we will be able to link all tests to it yes,
<knome> but they won't be marked ready unless somebody marks a test done for them under xubuntu
<knome> does that make sense?
<knome> or the "xubuntu" product isn't ready, if a test for, say, firefox isn't ran under xubuntu
<knome> even if it's ran outside xubuntu
<knome> for ISO's that makes sense, because the installation tests are actually different for xubuntu, lubuntu etc.
<knome> but with packages, it would be fine to mark the firefox tests done for xubuntu if anybody ran the firefox tests anywhere
<balloons> right.. if you make it all inclusive, well, you shut yourself off from the rest
<knome> exactly
<balloons> but I would probably group all the xfce stuff together as one product
<balloons> panel, settings, etc, etc
<knome> yes, definitely - that's why we did that :)
<balloons> for instance all the unity stuff is in one spot
<knome> (if you look at the testsuite, you can see that being done)
<knome> i also updated the branch
<balloons> but if you make a leafpad test, probably just make it a seperate product :-)
<knome> mousepad that is ;)
<knome> that's why we created the xfce testsuite now...
<knome> because that was the easy one
<knome> anyway, i got to go now
<knome> bbl
<knome> (p.s. ask elfy)
<balloons> kk :-0
<balloons> k knome elfy I made a xfce product and made you owners :-) see if that fixes things
<elfy> just got back - will read all of that when dinner is eaten and tea is drunk ...
<qwebirc33354> hello ballons
<qwebirc33354> balloons*
<balloons> hello qwebirc33354 ;-)
<balloons> hello juggle
<qwebirc33354> just saw your page at the Orange Notebook
<qwebirc33354> how can I get involved?
<juggle> hello balloons
<balloons> qwebirc33354, there's several options :-) Right at the moment the biggest focuses for us as a team are to work on our automated tests, especially for the ubuntu core apps, and to help test the new stuff landing in saucy
<juggle> how are you
<balloons> juggle, good, you?
<juggle> fine thank you
<balloons> qwebirc33354, so first things first, let's get you signed up to the team and the mailing list, then I can help you get started on what your interested in
<juggle> last night, installed saucy and  a little min latter i will try to install virtualbox it
<qwebirc33354> I've been tinkering with Ubuntu since 7.04, installed and troubleshooted on every config possible all the way up to 13.04
<balloons> qwebirc33354, The quality team has a wiki page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam. This is our mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality. Sign up and say hello :-)
<qwebirc33354> ok
<balloons> qwebirc33354, with that said, what might you be most interested in? contributing test results, or creating test cases?
<balloons> perhaps both :-)
<balloons> if you've been around ubuntu that long, I think you should give the automated test writing a try
<balloons> it's really cool stuff
<balloons> juggle, nice.. so are you running saucy on real hardware now?
<juggle> no i will run saucy on virtualbox
<juggle> is it ok for testing ?
<qwebirc33354> that does sound interesting
<balloons> juggle, ahh, gotcha..
<balloons> juggle, yes of course it's "ok" :-)
<elfy> balloons: really - I've been using since 7.04 and I'm scared of autopilot :)
<balloons> elfy, you have to admit it's cool.. whether or not you want to try writing a test :-)
<balloons> qwebirc33354, wonderful. So let me send you a few links..
<elfy> oh yea :)
<qwebirc33354> sure. I just signed up for the mailing list
<balloons> sorry, small interruption here :-
<balloons> qwebirc33354, so here's some documentation and a tutorial for qml apps and autopilot
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> We're writing tests for the core apps
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<juggle> last time, when i try to install saucy on virtualbox took long time but now it seams very fast
<balloons> so you can see the apps in question and the bug list :)
<balloons> juggle, anything different? just a new iso or?
<juggle> it is a new iso
<juggle> i downloaded that iso last night
<elfy> balloons: so a bit mystified here - once more the way that testcases /suites/products are related to each other and how they relate to making specific tests show up for people to test against
<elfy> s/once more/ with
<balloons> qwebirc33354, I trust that's not too much information overload. There's about a dozen apps that the community is developing for ubuntu touch. They all need more autopilot tests. You can learn about how to write autopilot stuff in the links I sent, and asking questions of course. In addition, I plan to host a couple intro sessions this week and next to get people up to speed ;-)
<balloons> elfy, lol.. no worries
<qwebirc33354> this is quite a bit of info to get my head around
<balloons> you need a product.. it can be anything. an image, a package, etc
<qwebirc33354> but terribly exciting nonetheless
<balloons> qwebirc33354, :-) So start with the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com and work through that
<qwebirc33354> your intro sessions gonna be on youtube?
<balloons> the rest will come as you learn ;-)
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/qualitybecomesyou is my channel. And yes, look for more autopilot stuff to hit there :-0
<elfy> balloons: so to get something onto http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds it has to be a product?
<balloons> I know visual help alot
<balloons> elfy, once you have a product, you can assign a testsuite to it
<balloons> a testsuite as you already know, contains testcases
<elfy> yep
<qwebirc33354> is this the path to working with Canonical?
<balloons> qwebirc33354, working with canonical? do you mean to say be employed by canonical?
<qwebirc33354> yeah?
<balloons> many folks working @ canonical started out in the community.. ubuntu is a meritocracy, so one way to garner influence is to do good work within the community :-)
<elfy> balloons: I can see we have a product - that is 'empty' atm - and we have a few testsuites which can be added to the product, I can follow that - what's confusing me is how to actually allow people to test against things
<balloons> ohh!
<balloons> you need a milestone and a build
<elfy> aah right
<qwebirc33354> I've written quite a few test cases, unit tests, for Ensemble Cache before, but this autopilot is damn exciting
<qwebirc33354> that's pretty encouraging
<balloons> qwebirc33354, if you look you can see some of the tests in action, like say the ubiquity installer DanChapman wrote.. it's linked on my channel
<qwebirc33354> I'm subscribed. going thru the vids now
<balloons> doing good work always let's you have more influence and voice in the project..
<elfy> balloons: I assume knome knows about that then - that'll be why I'm not seeing any logic at the moment :)
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wazf8_khrY&list=PLG55xW3Q-4JaxdkPnfj1ghzuwFS4-0FrZ&index=1
<balloons> elfy, I can add a build for you if you wish
<elfy> balloons: not necessary atm
<juggle> so i installed saucy on virtualbox. what must be the first test case of me
<balloons> juggle, have a look at what's on tap for cadence testing :-)
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> balloons: one more for the moment then I'll leave you in peace ... who can add builds?
<balloons> elfy, lol, it's hard for me to know that you can't
<balloons> I can add them
<balloons> in theory you can add them as well for your products
<balloons> if you can't then I'll just have to do it.. which isn't a huge deal persay
<elfy> lol
<balloons> the packages tracker was unique because you had no products
<elfy> I'm just trying to see some sort of logic in how this is all set up :)
<balloons> I added xfce and assigned it to xubuntu
<balloons> that should let you have full control over it
<elfy> I can see those things - I can see that I can control them
<elfy> I'm obviously not asking the right question here :)
<elfy> bbl
<juggle> if you wrote something, sorry i did not see them
<balloons> juggle, ahh :-)
<juggle> i disconnected
<balloons> basically everything that's on tap for cadence week 2 testing is what you can test
<juggle> is there a log page ?
<balloons> there is
<balloons> v
<juggle> ok, if you share i will read
<balloons> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> i'll repeat it :-0
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy/Week2
<balloons> that page should detail everything ;-)
<balloons> qwebirc33354, how's it coming?
<qwebirc33354> i've created a Launchpad account, and kicking myself for all that wasted Karma !
<elfy> qwebirc33354: I shouldn't worry too much about karma - it's all skewed :)
<qwebirc33354> i bet it is, unless proselytizing ubuntu door to door counts in some cosmic calculation
<qwebirc33354> but I'm getting there
<elfy> ha ha ha
<balloons> qwebirc33354, :-)
<qwebirc33354> i have Quantal installed on an old Thinkpad R52, and Raring on my mother-in-law's computer, so I ought to get back to speed
<qwebirc33354> btw
<qwebirc33354> my ID is drsaurabhsikka, and I should really get off this hackintosh and login legally on to IRC via ubuntu
<qwebirc33354> see yu in a bit
<balloons> qwebirc33354, cu in a few :-0
<juggle> saucy in virtualbox responding little bit late
<juggle> did you get like that comments ?
<balloons> juggle, yes you can run saucy in a VM and do the cadence testing
<balloons> I'm not sure xMir will work out too well, but otherwise everything should be testable :-)
<balloons> It's even covered in the tutorial if your not sure how
<juggle> yeah, i will try with your help
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, welcome back :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> thanks balloons
<drsaurabhsikka> I'm getting all my keys on launchpad, meanwhile
<balloons> yes, that is fun
<balloons> if you need help with setup, ping
<drsaurabhsikka> thanks
<phillw> balloons: Is this what you had in mind? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Header/phillw
<phillw> If so, I can go tidy it up so it scales correctly.
<balloons> phillw, that's a start.. but new folks might not know what classroom sessions are. I'm hoping to try and push people there if they have questions or need a tutorial/walkthrough that isn't covered persay
<balloons> Maybe something off the activities page, linking to the session that corresponds to the activity?
<phillw> Call it 'Tutorials'?
<phillw> okies, I'll go play on the Activity Page and see what I can do...
<balloons> thx phillw :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> does the SSH key also include my local machine login info?
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, what do you mean by that
<balloons> it will have a user@host attached to it
<drsaurabhsikka> got it
<drsaurabhsikka> installing bzr
<drsaurabhsikka> got all my keys, etc
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons: unable to get bzr to recognize my launchpad ID
<balloons> see the page I linked
<balloons> if it doesn't help, we'll troubleshoot
<drsaurabhsikka> got it
<drsaurabhsikka> I've joined the QA Team
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, excellent.. I've finalized the details of the workshops now as well.. hopefully something in here meets your needs
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/07/automated-testing-workshops.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I encountered  a bug: http://ubuntuone.com/6sRBg9lX7ILSsX5nh0sZmd  yesterday rssfeed autopilot tests worked today I get this :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, that link isn't showing me anything :-(
<balloons> however I have some news.. and your right, I think the autopilot tests found a regression :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry let me put it somewhere else
<balloons> ahh. I see the image now
<balloons> sorry, ff was being silly
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine!
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think it's the regression's fault ?
<balloons> yes, the code changed and broke something
<balloons> the test did it's job
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-ci/
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine so the test is ok then
<balloons> the tests are in jenkins now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool :-D
<balloons> I realize that's not a nice display, but heh, it's being run
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was implementing other tests in rssfeed, but I guess I will have to wait for the bug to be fixed to try it out :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter, I mean the display, I understood it all the same :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, so this : https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/add_feed_test_fixed_dir_name/+merge/172200
<Letozaf_> balloons, the missing file was fixed ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, must I ask fginther ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, we can try and track the reason done in just a moment :-)
<balloons> let me finish up here
<balloons> you could try pinging the developers in #ubuntut-touch or looking at if something new in the code landed
<balloons> check the commit log
<balloons> I'll be just a few ins
<balloons> *mins
<drsaurabhsikka> connected with your G+ hang
<fginther> Letozaf_, is there something I can help with?
<Letozaf_> fginther, oh yes thanks, the ubuntu-rssreader-app autopilot test
<Letozaf_> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/add_feed_test_fixed_dir_name/+merge/172200
<Letozaf_> fginther, seems that I pushed the branch without the ubuntusdk file even if I got it on my laptop
<fginther> Letozaf_, jenkins is now running the autopilot tests on each merge proposal
<Letozaf_> fginther, but here I see that in jenkins it's ok http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-ci/
<fginther> Letozaf_, the results from your MP are here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autolanding/5/
<Letozaf_> fginther, :( oh! fine
<fginther> Letozaf_, there is a bug in the jenkins tools in that the results of the generic-mediumtests which run the autopilot tests didn't get reported to your merge proposal
<fginther> I'll try to get that fixed.
<Letozaf_> fginther, ok, thanks, just a question, mean time I have added some more tests to rssfedd-app autopilot test, so maybe when I have finisched them I will just propose a new merge paying attengion the ubuntusdk file si there
<fginther> Letozaf_, if you can update your launchpad branch with the missing file, the tests will be automatically re-executed.
<fginther> Letozaf_, that plan is also fine.
<Letozaf_> fginther, ok then I will finish the autopilot test and then re-submit a merge proposal
<Letozaf_> fginther, thanks :)
<fginther> Letozaf_, Great! my apologies for any testing issues, this has been a little difficult to get right.
<Letozaf_> fginther, no problem, I have fun so thats ok
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons...
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, yes?
<drsaurabhsikka> i'm done with the preliminary work
<drsaurabhsikka> connected with your G+ hangout
<drsaurabhsikka> now what
<drsaurabhsikka> downloading saucy?
<balloons> ohh.. gotcha, the flood of stuff blocked your comment :-)
<balloons> sorry drsaurabhsikka !
<drsaurabhsikka> :)
<balloons> yes, saucy is the best to use for QA work
<balloons> so download saucy and install it in a VM or on a real machine
<drsaurabhsikka> oddly enough, saucy was my nickname in college (short for SAUrabh SIkka)
<balloons> interesting :)
<drsaurabhsikka> do i need to have raring installed on my hardware ?
<balloons> raring isn't required for anything
<drsaurabhsikka> testdrive and whatnot?
<balloons> so if your willing to upgrade and join the world of testing, upgrade to saucy :-)
<balloons> you thinking you want to make a vm of saucy or install it on a real machine?
<balloons> etheir one works
<drsaurabhsikka> ok... I'm gonna try it tomorrow, it's 1 am here now, and the ISO is downloading
<balloons> good night! I'll be around tomorrow as well.. and if you can attend a workshop
<drsaurabhsikka> and then what?
<balloons> after the install is done?
<balloons> install autopilot
<drsaurabhsikka> ok
<balloons> follow the tutorial
<balloons> let me link you again
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<drsaurabhsikka> please do
<balloons> that's the best one to start with.
<balloons> from there, there's more links to official docs, etc..
<drsaurabhsikka> i'll read it through in the morn
<balloons> once your ready, there's a walkthrough for working with the core apps themselves: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> but don't rush through it :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> the hangout's 24 hours from now?
<balloons> the first is tomorrow at 1800 UTC
<balloons> so like less than 24 hrs
<drsaurabhsikka> 22
<drsaurabhsikka> ish
<drsaurabhsikka> ok
<balloons> yep :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> this is fun
<drsaurabhsikka> will catch up then
<drsaurabhsikka> ciao for now, and thanks for all the fish
<balloons> cheers drsaurabhsikka !
<phillw> balloons: and this is the *last* time I want to have to deal with vanishing hardware profiles ever again! 2nd time lubuntu-PPC team have lost theirs :(
<balloons> :-(
<phillw> takes approx 5 mins from a standing start for me to transfer one over, faster if there is more than one (I have to 1st ssh onto my dedi-server :) )
<toddy> balloons: the link in the article "Automated Testing Workshops" to the qa-events page on g+ is wrong. the correct link is https://plus.google.com/108452779163647535106/posts
<balloons> toddy, yikes, thank you!
<balloons> wait, doesn't https://plus.google.com/b/108452779163647535106/events work for you?
<balloons> ahh I see.. weird
<toddy> no, it doesn't work for me
<phillw> +1 it asks me to create a new event :)
<balloons> I have to link to each one manually
<balloons> yea, let me fix it
<balloons> bah!
<phillw> balloons: you need a 'media' secretary.... I think you know who I have in mind :P
<elfy> that'll be me saying goodbye ...
<balloons> ok, try the page and links now :-)
<balloons> LOLOLOLOL
<elfy> :)
<balloons> toddy, phillw links all look good? it doesn't let me link you directly to the events page
<balloons> apparently only I can see that.. but I trust the event page for each one works
<phillw> balloons: https://plus.google.com/b/108452779163647535106/events still shows me 'create an event'....
<balloons> grr
<toddy> yes me too
<balloons> third time is the charm
<balloons> has to be
<phillw> elfy: don't worry, I wasn't volunteering you :D
<elfy> I wasn't thinking so ...
<balloons> ok, I tried in private mode on firefox
<balloons> all the links work for me now
<balloons> perhaps for you too?
<balloons> for example, https://plus.google.com/b/108452779163647535106/events/cersg5v0qr98nla369ddkug6968
<balloons> toddy, phillw .. perhaps elfy ^^
<balloons> I'm sure it works for elfy he has a golden touch
<toddy> balloons: redirect on https://plus.google.com/events/cersg5v0qr98nla369ddkug6968 - Automated Testing Workshop
<phillw> balloons: https://plus.google.com/events/cersg5v0qr98nla369ddkug6968 is where that ends up at, and it does work
<phillw> there's an echo!!!!
<balloons> lol, ok, redirect is fine with me.. glad it's working :-)
<toddy> :)
<balloons> thanks for pointing it out toddy
<elfy> balloons: I can see something - whether it's what I'm supposed to see I know not - I know I'd not deliberately go there given the title :p
<balloons> elfy, hehe.. I won't ask you to go any further my friend
<balloons> ty
<balloons> that was quite brave
<elfy> :)
 * balloons hands elfy a cookie
<elfy> was a bit close to voodoo - scary :(
<knome> *seeing* a G+ link is too much for me.
<elfy> knome: I went there ... earnt cookie :D
 * phillw goes and finds out what happened to my google hangout stuff...
 * knome taps elfy on the head
<elfy> ouch
<knome> not that harshly...
<elfy> I'm only little
<phillw> I have enough just keeping up with failbook :D
<knome> i'm not on facebook either
<dkessel> hey everyone :)
<balloons> dkessel, hello!
<dkessel> balloons, thanks for the mail! i'll try to be there on tuesday.
<balloons> dkessel, wonderful to hear :-)
<balloons> you'll be happy to see some of the progress that's been made..
 * dkessel tries to find out how to recover/change his NickServ password
<dkessel> aah...
<balloons> so dkessel any questions or something you want to see
<dkessel> mh not yet. i rhink i have to read the last blog posts first
<elfy> balloons: you're autopilot testing workshops - will the vids etc be available afterwards?
<balloons> elfy, hmm.. not sure they would be useful persay
<balloons> however I'm going to do an autopilot vid..if all goes well.. tomorrow :-)
<elfy> ok - wew're doing a call for xubuntu help - if things are there we can point them at it
<balloons> elfy, certainly
<slickymaster> balloons: Hi Nicholas, sorry for trouble you again, but I'm still facing problems with my branch.
<slickymaster> I've tried to push once again my testcase for xfce4 panel and I got an error message saying that the branches diverged and now it's pretty messes up
<slickymaster> what should I do?
<slickymaster> Can you just delete it so I can push a fresh new file?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-03
<Noskcaj> balloons, ping
<balloons> Noskcaj, pong
<Noskcaj> can you merge elfy's manual test, it would help speed things up since david is having issues
<Noskcaj> or do you want me to merge it?
<Noskcaj> also, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-manual-tests/parole/+merge/172212
<balloons> it's bedtime for me here, but I can try tomorrow.. If your able to merge, or howard that would be great
<balloons> it's really busy for me atm :-(
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> balloons: not sure what's going on but manual tests 1565/1566/1568/1571 have all disappeared
<elfy> balloons: no - it's more than that - in fact it seems to be all the ones knome and I added to the xfce testsuite - all missing now if you bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<smartboyhw> elfy, are u sure?
 * smartboyhw can find it
<smartboyhw> elfy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/revision/143
<elfy> I just pulled the branch here - they are all missing
<smartboyhw> elfy, really? Not in testcases/packages/Xfce ?
<smartboyhw> My branch's new
<smartboyhw> And I can find these there
<elfy> aaah - yea - didn't see that
<smartboyhw> :)
<elfy> I really do wish that there was some sort of wiki for all this stuff
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> elfy, make one yourself:)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman, why is yesterday's session abruptly cancelled?
<smartboyhw> I mean, "emergency" isn't a proper explanation:P
<elfy> smartboyhw: that'll be really good wouldn't it - let's make a wiki about things that are missing from documentation - oh wait - how would I know it's missing ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, find it yourself?
<elfy> sigh
<smartboyhw> People who requested a feature is recommended to add the feature themselves:P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, Hey, my eldest boy fell down the stairs and broke his arm :-S so had to go hospital. We keep telling him not to play with toys on the stairs. But 6 year olds tend not to listen.......
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, :S
<elfy> DanChapman: oh dear :(
<elfy> DanChapman: don't expect it to change as they get older ... it doesn't
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, well at least your eldest son now learnt a lesson...
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, for child caring, ask elfy:P
<elfy> smartboyhw: quite simply something as important as QA quite frankly should have documentation written by Canonical
<DanChapman> elfy, :-S thats kinda worrying .... :-D
<elfy> DanChapman: lol - don't worry - it'll just happen :)
<elfy> DanChapman: as long as he's ok - got a day of school and plenty of TLC - he'll be fine :)
<elfy> my son snapped his wrist in about 5 places skateboarding on a kerb ... fell in the road - lucky
<DanChapman> elfy, he trying to get as much sympathy as he can get.... has asked if he can have a day of watching power rangers... got to be one of the worst childrens programmes in history.
<elfy> :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, what's TLC?
<smartboyhw> I think we call it ECA here..
<smartboyhw> My worst disease was H3N2 when I was 10...
<DanChapman> brb
<rbasak> Is there a adt-run-lxc?
<rbasak> Sorry I mean an adt-virt-lxc
<rbasak> I can't find any sign of one
<slickymaster> elfy: sorry for boring you elfy, but I would like to ask something related to the manual testcases
<smartboyhw> !ask | slickymaster
<ubot5`> slickymaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> :)
<slickymaster> all right, my question is how do I go about to have 1 branch per file in bzr?
<elfy> slickymaster:
<elfy> whoops
<DanChapman> slickymaster, for each new test you do branch a copy of the 'master' branch. Then when you push create a branch with the name of your test or however elfy likes naming branches :-P
<elfy> what I do is create a folder - say for instance gnumeric - then I grab the branch - then inside there I create the new file
<elfy> slickymaster: the path to my gnumeric one is home/hob/manualtests/gnumeric/ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/packages/gnumeric_adv
<elfy> /home/hob/manualtests/greeter/ubuntu-manual-tests/testcases/packages/greeter_Xubuntu
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, seriously, wait, you mean 1 BZR branch for 1 single file? Who does that?
<slickymaster> Is it that simple?! I'm really stupid
 * elfy does smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> elfy, ..................
<elfy> slickymaster: at the end of the day it doesn't matter how as long as the end result is you only pushing the one you want to push
<elfy> smartboyhw: what does ......................... mean exactly?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, each manual test is only one file anyway
<smartboyhw> elfy, "so amazed that I can't speak anything:
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, now, sure, but one bzr branch for one file?
<elfy> oh well - I could go on at what I get amazed at smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> elfy, yeah sure, please spam the channel:P
<elfy> slickymaster: at the end of the day - do it how you find it best for you
<slickymaster> well I'm facing a situation where my branches diverged, so probably all I have to do is to have as many branches/folders as the number of tests I'm working on. Is that right?
<elfy> I'm not sure tbh - I don't get them doing that :)
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, well, you may just branch a new lp:ubuntu-manual-tests, then copy the file to a local location and work on it, and replace it back
<smartboyhw> You don't necessarily have to make many branches
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: that's what I was doing and what led me into where I am
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, why you can't put all the files you ARE working into a single directory?
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: I can do that, problem is in the last few days, every time I push a testcase to my branch it gets diverged
<smartboyhw> slickymaster, what you should do is:
<smartboyhw> 1. branch the code from LP
<smartboyhw> 2. Copy the files you want to work on to a new directory
<smartboyhw> 3. If you want to put it back, make sure you bzr pull first
<smartboyhw> 4. Check if no changes was done upstream in LP
<smartboyhw> 5. Copy the file back
<smartboyhw> 6. bzr commit -m "*"
<smartboyhw> 7. push
<slickymaster> I think I'll try elfy's approach
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: thanks for those tips, If anything goes wrong with elf's approach, I'll do it like you say
<DanChapman> The way i see it is one branch solves one problem/bug, wether its 100 files or 1 file that solves that problem. THis way the intent of the branch is clear and doesn't need much explanation
<elfy> DanChapman: that certainly works for me
<slickymaster> elfy: according to this Jackson post - https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel/+merge/172445/comments/385872 - I have to wait for you to merge your changes to the main branch
<slickymaster> do you think that it could be related?
<elfy> possibly - if your's is linked to anything else that's going on - but I'm new to bzr as well
<slickymaster> elfy: I'll mail him asking it
<elfy> but that's something I've not come across - I did have an issue once - but it was different
<elfy> slickymaster: I'd ask balloons when he's about
<elfy> which is usually in about 4 or 5 hours in here
<slickymaster> elfy: I'll try to show up here. I'm assuming you're referring to 4 to 5 hours from now, right?
<elfy> yea
<slickymaster> OK. Thank you all, guys, for the help
<elfy> welcome :)
<slickymaster> see you then
<elfy> cya
<DanChapman> balloons hey :-) sorry for short notice last night
<balloons> DanChapman, no worries mate. Is everyone a-ok today?
<balloons> I mean as a-ok as possible considering everything
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, when do you suppose can run the session back?
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah lil man is ok. He is having a power ranger marathon today while drawing animals on his cast :-D yeah all is as good as can be.
<elfy> good morning balloons
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm glad to hear. Kids usually bounce, but sometimes even they are human :-)
<balloons> hello elfy I know slickymaster and you and jackson are working on the xfce stuff
<balloons> I hope it's been sorted?
<elfy> not a clue - I think there's some merges holding something else up - not really had time to look at it
<elfy> I'm not sure why something I put up for review/merge would hold anything else up really
<slickymaster> hi balloons, I think my branch is completly messed up
<balloons> slickymaster, :*-(
<slickymaster> balloons: according to Jackson I have to wait for elfy to merge his changes to the main branch, then re-do my version of the settings test. that will remove the issue of conflicts
<slickymaster> but what is strange is that everything happens when I was pushing my xfce panel testcase
<balloons> hmm.. We're still blaming jackson for this right? :-p If elfy hasn't changed your test we shouldn't have to wait on his merges
<balloons> but anyways, which branch did you redo the changes in?
<elfy> not really sure why he said that - I might have rights but I'm not likely to merge my own
<balloons> let's just get you merged
<balloons> so you don't have to keep updating your branch :-)
<slickymaster> balloons: see this: https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4panel/+merge/172445/comments/385872
<smartboyhw> Guys, don't blame Noskcaj
<slickymaster> smartboyhw: it's just to be on the safe side :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'm just teasing him a little.. he's been great
<slickymaster> yes, he has. he has helped me a lot
<slickymaster> so, what do you think my next step should be, balloons?
<elfy> balloons: at a basic level here - if there is a testcase that's been reviewed and is good to go - and I've looked and it looks good to me too - does just clicking the "Merge into:lp:ubuntu-manual-tests" do the job completely?
<smartboyhw> elfy, you use bzr merge...
<balloons> ^^
<balloons> slickymaster, I'm pulling your branch a moment
<smartboyhw> In a fresh lp:ubuntu-manual-tests, do bzr merge <the branch you need to merge in>
<smartboyhw> bzr commit -m "<message"
<slickymaster> balloons, thanks for taking the time
<smartboyhw> bzr push :parent
<elfy> sorry - that means nothing to me at all - not really in the right frame of mind to decipher cryptic comments
<balloons> hmm looks like Jackson has the proper comments :-)
 * smartboyhw does not understand why Noskcaj is called by first name rather than IRC nickname in here.
<balloons> the only file with an issue is 1562_xfce4panel tests
<balloons> solve the conflict and we can merge it
<slickymaster> balloons, that's the one
<slickymaster> balloons, how can I solve the conflict?
<balloons> the 001 or 01 testcase has different versions
<balloons> it looks like yours is just an expansion or whatever.. regardless we can just go with your version
<slickymaster> balloons, yes. either one or the other. They're basically the same file. The only difference lies in the formation. One complies with the proper format and the other doesn't
<balloons> shoot
<slickymaster> balloons ?!
<balloons> my local repo is messed up
<balloons> i have to fix that first
<slickymaster> balloons, could it be a curse, hoovering over us? ;)
<balloons> lol, I think not
<balloons> ok sorted me
<balloons> now your branch
<slickymaster> ballons, I'm keeping my fingers crossed
<balloons> slickymaster, ok so your version has 5 tests, while the version in the archive has 21
<balloons> and they don't directly matchup
<slickymaster> balloons, I'm a bit like elfy, now. you're being a little cryptic to me
<balloons> so with your help, let's just go through them
<slickymaster> balloons, ok
<balloons> consider this as the problem
<balloons> you wrote test 1, elfy wrote test 2.. You both wrote a version of test 3, and elfy wrote 10 additonal tests
<balloons> you have to merge that all together into something that makes sense :-) Since you both wrote a version of test 3 that's where we have to decipher which one to take, or if we need to combine them
<slickymaster> balloons, we're just speaking about xfce4 panel tests, right?
<balloons> yes
<slickymaster> and how do we do that?
<balloons> that's an example of what's gone on with the file. there's several versions
<balloons> we do that manually by looking at the 2 and comparing them
<balloons> I use a "diff" tool called meld
<balloons> it colors the text that is different and displays them side by side
<elfy> I've not done a panel test ?
<elfy> or is this all rhetorical ?
<slickymaster> elfy, that's what I always thought
<elfy> ok - I'll go back to nursing a headache
<balloons> rhetorical elfy
<slickymaster> as elfy, I was also under the impression that I was the only one working on the panel tests
<balloons> SOMEONE changed something.. insert whatever name you wish.. it was just to help understand what's happened
<smartboyhw> balloons, private message?
<slickymaster> balloons, can't you just remove all those versions, clean my branch, and after that I would just resubmit it?
<balloons> slickymaster, if you grab trunk and redit the file from scratch that fixes it
<balloons> that's essentially what i'm trying to do by looking through the diff
<balloons> ok slickymaster so this is partially looking like one version is a consolidation of the other
<slickymaster> balloons, yes, I think you are correct
<balloons> slickymaster, I think we have something
<balloons> I want you to look at the files ok
<balloons> ?
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/davidmerge/view/head:/testcases/packages/xfce4panel%20tests
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/davidmerge/view/head:/testcases/packages/xfce4settings%20tests
<balloons> if those both look correct to you, I will merge
<elfy> the settings one is part of the same thing as one I've done
<elfy> balloons: if you merge that one let me know - then I will stop mine and then edit slickymaster's when it's merged to include my bits as well
<balloons> slickymaster, can you have a look?
<balloons> no rush, just wanted to make sure you saw the links :-)
<slickymaster> balloons, sorry for the delay, I was fixing a problem with a server over here at work
<balloons> slickymaster, it's a morning of problems eh? :-)
<slickymaster> yes they're correct. Just one thing your first link is the finished panel test, and you can merge that one
<slickymaster> balloons, yes, it's been a hell of a day ;)
<balloons> slickymaster, ok so both links are good and can merge? if so, I'm pushing now
<slickymaster> continuing, the second link it's from my xfce settings, which I haven't finished yet
<elfy> slickymaster: that second one is the same as one I was working on
<balloons> slickymaster, ohh you don't want to merge xfce4settings tests? it's in your branch, but I can remove merging it
<slickymaster> balloons, I'm still working on that one, If you merge it, will I be able to continue working on it, without any problems
<elfy> slickymaster: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/XFCESettings/view/head:/testcases/packages/XFCESettings
<balloons> ok, so I'll merge both.. elfy that ok with you also/
<slickymaster> elfy; so, after all it seems we're working on the same test, but I thought we have established that they were different bugs
<elfy> I think I marked myself as working on the wrong thing
<elfy> balloons: do the merge
<slickymaster> elfy, this is the one i assigned to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183493
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1183493 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Xfce Settings Manager" [Undecided,In progress]
<elfy> slickymaster: wait until I have pulled it and then pushed my stuff to the test and balloons can then merge that
<elfy> then you'll have both what you had done and what I've done
<elfy> I think the logic is right there - but I've been suffering all day with a wicked headache
<slickymaster> elfy: it's really just one of those days
<balloons> wa-hoo
<balloons> pushing now
<elfy> balloons: so - I'll pull that later - add my changes and push it back for review
<balloons> perfect
<elfy> slickymaster: once I've done that you can get the whole thing back with all changes we've both done
<slickymaster> so, can I consider the panel tests as done with and don't think about it again and continue with this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183493?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1183493 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Xfce Settings Manager" [Undecided,In progress]
<smartboyhw> Well, this needs to get to the Packages QA Tracker before I would consider it "Fix Released". It can be called "Fix Committed" though
<elfy> slickymaster: I'll PM you on the forum if you like once I have had my changes to it merged - until then leave that one alone
<slickymaster> elfy, ok, I'll do as you say
<balloons> done and merged
<balloons> thanks guys!
<elfy> k
<smartboyhw> balloons, can we now get on with the new idea discussion?:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, the mind is much freer now :-)
<balloons> go for it
<balloons> present the idea
<slickymaster> balloons, sorry, just one last question. do I still have to push the panel test or is the all thing finished?
<slickymaster> already saw that it's solved
<balloons> do a bzr pull and you'll see the new stuff
<balloons> 1573_xfce4panel tests
<slickymaster> sorry guys, for being a pain in the and thanks a lot for all your help
<balloons> 1574_xfce4settings tests
<slickymaster> ballons, I saw that, thanks
<elfy> balloons: so why do some tests say Test-case name: xfce4 panel/xfce4-settings_manager-002 etc and other ones don't
<elfy> this confuses me - I guess it depends which one 'they' took as a model when they started
<elfy> slickymaster's do and mine don't :)
<slickymaster> elfy: yes, I think it's a matter of the model taken
<balloons> elfy, I would drop the internal naming actually
<balloons> jackson and I were chatting about that at one point
<balloons> you can leave them in, but it's no longer needed, so I think it's probably saner to stop it
<elfy> ok - so like I do then
 * balloons JUST figured out noskcaj's handle
<elfy> LOL
<balloons> wow.. jackson backwards..
<slickymaster> LOL
<elfy> right - so I'll do this settings one shortly
<elfy> balloons: of course - and elfy is forestpiskie or hobgoblin upside down :p
<slickymaster> ok, so I'll change my tests model and leave the internal naming
<balloons> smartboyhw is busy laughing at me..
<smartboyhw> balloons, why?
 * smartboyhw is busy typing up his suggestion to ubuntu-quality@lists.u.c
<balloons> noskcaj = jackson backwards.. I JUST figured that out
<smartboyhw> balloons, elfy slickymaster phillw sent
<elfy> balloons: one serious question - I now am going to fiddle with the settings one you've just merged - I can do whatever I want to it ?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, ^
<elfy> one less serious comment - you just made it so I don't have to figure noskcaj's nick out - thanks :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, oh, I didn't expect that:O
<smartboyhw> Stupid Noskcaj, I shall beat him tmr.
<smartboyhw> Probably not, maybe Friday, too damn busy tmr
<smartboyhw> Don't expect me on internet before 12:00 UTC tmr
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> smartboyhw, did you not realize it either?
<balloons> lolololol
<balloons> elfy, you can do whatever you want
<smartboyhw> balloons, no. lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
<elfy> right
<balloons> slickymaster's stuff is in..
<smartboyhw> x = (-b +/- root((b^2)-4ac))/2a
<elfy> yep got that - working on it already
<smartboyhw> That's basically my feeling of Noskcaj's cleverness:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, so simple, so clever.. and we never noticed
<slickymaster> elfy: I'll wait for your Pm on the forum, before continue to work on the settings test
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah. We idiots:P
<smartboyhw> Anyways, guys, do reply to my suggestion on the ml!
<balloons> smartboyhw, nice email.. +1 from me as mentioned
<balloons> I'll see what others think
<elfy> slickymaster: ok - depending on how long it takes to merge it tbh - I'll be done in 30 minutes
<slickymaster> elfy: take your time, i'll probably just will manage to work on it later on. I'll have a work appointment in a few minutes
<elfy> well I want to get my bit done now :)
<slickymaster> guys, once again thanks for all the help
<slickymaster> see ya
<balloons> see you slickymaster !
<elfy> cya slickymaster
<balloons> DanChapman, so the ubuntu-manual-tests is sorted now.. how's the ubuntu-autopilot-tests side?
<balloons> you missed the fun of merging David's changes.. ugh, a diff mess but we did it
<DanChapman> balloons, evince is fixed. Now grabs a sample pdf from its source dir. For some wierd reason its fixed the screenshot probs aswell. Wild!
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, just seen your message to the mail list. WOuld be happy to stand in as a testcase pilot but not on Admin team. balloons, how does one go about getting on the team?
<DanChapman> Wooooah!! FIrst time opening a Qt app with vis. Gtk is proper lacking on info compared to this!!
<balloons> DanChapman, I can fix you up there easily enough :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, well you should
<smartboyhw> balloons, add DanChapman to the team, he has done enough autopilot tests;P
<DanChapman> balloons, cool. :-)
<balloons> DanChapman is on the team now :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, thx!
<DanChapman> balloons, awesome cheers :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, now heh heh
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, isn't QT SO much nicer? with qml you don't even need to use vis to get what your after. I read the qml files more than anything :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ok so I should push the new manual stuff to the prod branch right?
<DanChapman> manual or autopilot?
<balloons> oh.. lol, sorry yes autopilot
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah evince branch needs pushing to prod.
<DanChapman> Shall i remove ubiquity as it now over at lp:ubiquity?
<smartboyhw> balloons, plz help to get the idea circulated to Letozaf_ and Noskcaj and phillw and SergioMeneses and njin and elfy and every other testcase admin:P
<elfy> balloons: ok - so I added in the bits I'd done this morning, ready to review etc - should be ok, checked it with the script thing here https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1574_xfce4settings/+merge/172850
<elfy> I'll leave it now - once I see in m/list it's done I'll let slickymaster know he can carry on with it
<elfy> thanks for your help :)
<balloons> DanChapman, yes I suppose removing ubiquity makes sense. I wonder what the best way to keep track of things that aren't in the branch.. aka ubiquity and core apps
<balloons> that's something we'll have to think about
<DanChapman> balloons, ok I will remove it. Yeah how would you keep track of the core apps etc?
<balloons> well launchpad doesn't have a good way I know of of doing it
<balloons> but it's something to keep in mind going forward
<balloons> I'm not losing sleep on it yet, but it's on my mind :-)
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> I must say i'm mighty impressed with xMIR been running it for 2 days with not an issue :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, no bugs?
<smartboyhw> ;O
<DanChapman> Nothing so far smartboyhw, the only prob i had was with vmware package on start up, but thats because i borked vmware. Apart from that nothing.
 * smartboyhw tries
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> there's definitely some holes in xMir, but your right DanChapman :-)
<balloons> hello drsaurabhsikka
<drsaurabhsikka> hello balloons
<drsaurabhsikka> i had a question, on a side note...\
<balloons> sure thing
<drsaurabhsikka> wasn't there an Ubuntu Certification course of some kind, some years back? what happened to it
<drsaurabhsikka> met some Red Hat chap today, and that got me thinking
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, I believe some third party may have offered it.. I can't remember myself
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Certified_Professional
<balloons> that's more than I could have answered :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> i see , thanks
<juggle> hi
<drsaurabhsikka> are we having the tutorial sometime soon?
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, 1800 UTC, so 1 hour.. That said, your more than welcome to ask me questions now, I've just got to grab some food while we do it :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> no rush, take your time, i'm just installing saucy meanwhile. just wanted to be on time
<balloons> ahh.. well whenever your ready, go ahead and ping.. I'm happy to help
<DanChapman> balloons, i merged evince test back into production branch and set my branch to merged do i just leave it at that? or do i manually remove the branch?
<balloons> manually remove which branch? If it's in prod, we're good :-)
<balloons> hi juggle :-)
<DanChapman> this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/evince
<juggle> thank you balloons , how are ypu
<balloons> ahh DanChapman lp updates the status on old branches once merged so you don't see them
<balloons> if you really wish you can delete them, but I let them archive out
<DanChapman> cool, will leave lp to do its thing then
<balloons> so https://code.launchpad.net/~ should only show your active stuff
<DanChapman> balloons, i'll give it a little while its still saying active
<DanChapman> balloons ahh i se what ive done. I proposed the merge to go into dev branch but merged it into prod branch. Doh!
<balloons> :-)
<ade_> hi
<balloons> it's time ;-)
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, I hope your still about.. Welcome to anyone joining us for the automated testing workshop
<drsaurabhsikka> i'm here
<drsaurabhsikka> what next
<balloons> so what I'd like to do is answer any questions folks have about writing autopilot tests, and go about helping you get started
<balloons> we can do that via IRC, or if people are willing, over a g+ hangout
<balloons> I know not everyone wants to be on camera, so we'll stick with IRC for the moment. First I'll give a little introduction on what autopilot is, and what we're doing.
<balloons> Autopilot itself is a functional testing tool allowing us to interact with an application the same way a user would
<balloons> it can click, swipe, touch, and type in an application by simulating a user
<balloons> this allows us to test at a functional level to ensure the apps in question work well
<balloons> So, we want to bring this tool to the core apps project. The core apps are written by community developers and represent the core applications for the ubuntu touch platform.
<balloons> We're talking about things like calculator, calendar, file manager, terminal, etc. Some games too, :-)
<balloons> So, in order to help contribute tests there are a couple things you'll need
<balloons> the first is an installation of ubuntu saucy. It can be in a VM or installed on physical hardware
<balloons> the second is an understanding of how autopilot works, and that's what I'm here to help with :-0
<balloons> For anyone who hasn't yet gone through the tutorial on developer.ubuntu.com, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/, please do so now
<balloons> inside is an example application you can branch and run, then run the autopilot tests for
<balloons> For those who have gone through the tutorial, let's talk about what to do next
<balloons> If you visit this wiki page on the core apps, you'll find a handy listing of the needed testcases for each of the applications
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<balloons> In addition, there's a lovely guide to help you out. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> I won't repeat everything here, but in a nutshell here's how to get started
<balloons> first pick an application.. Choose something you like that interests you. If your concerned, I can recommend something that might be easier to start with. An application with pre-existing tests for instance is easier for you to get started since you won't have to create the folder structure and there's already some work done for you to build upon
<balloons> apps like clock, calendar, rss reader, weather, file manager all meet this criteria today
<balloons> second, get the source code and look at and run any existing tests
<balloons> you can do this via bzr; the tutorial has links for each core app, as does the wiki. See the header and click on it for the app your interested in
<balloons> for example, for weather, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Weather
<balloons> it has nice links to the project page, the team, blueprint, etc
<balloons> Finally, pick a test to add. You can use the links on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing to pick something. An open bug is something that is needed.
<balloons> for example, the list of needed tests for the rss reader; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<drsaurabhsikka> trying it out...
<balloons> Now the last step.. how in the world do I write a test? Well, I suggest writing your test in english first. Go through the steps yourself in the application and note what happens as you click and interact with things
<balloons> the list of actions becomes your action steps for your testcase.
<balloons> meanwhile, anything that happens in response to your interactions becomes something you can "assert" about
<balloons> Let's look at the tutorial quickly for an example;
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> Inside the test_clear_button function we do a simple action
<balloons> click the clear button. To ensure the action was successful, we as a user would want to see the fields are cleared
<balloons> this is how it looks in autopilot:
<balloons>     #click the clear button
<balloons>     self.pointing_device.click_object(clearButton)
<balloons>  
<balloons>     #confirm fields have been wiped
<balloons>     self.assertThat(fromField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons>     self.assertThat(toField.text, Eventually(Equals('0.0')))
<balloons> so you can see us using autopilot to click the clear button, and then have our assertions that the fields have been cleared
<balloons> That's the basics of any good test.. interact and then assert
<balloons> So, with that I'd like to get to answering any questions you may have or help you get your environment setup, pick an app or test to write, etc
<drsaurabhsikka> ok, so I installed python-autopilot, and connected with bzr branch dropping letters
<balloons> perfect.. drsaurabhsikka I actually have to add the needed tests for that app.. it was on my todo list from this morning :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> Branched 32 revisions it says
<drsaurabhsikka> :)
<balloons> lovely. so at the moment that application doesn't have any tests.. Let's change that shall we?
<balloons> let me file the couple bugs for the needed tests
<balloons> first things first, you should run the app and get a feel for how it works :-)
<balloons> we'll try writing a test for something basic, like starting a new game
<drsaurabhsikka> is this a game? dropping letters?
<balloons> yes, in fact it's one of the 2 games in the core apps
<drsaurabhsikka> how do i install it?
<balloons> sudoku is the other one
<balloons> ahh good question
<balloons> so you don't need to install it in order to run it. however there is a ppa with all the core apps you can install
<balloons> so first, to run the core app do this
<balloons> qmlscene dropping-letters.qml
<balloons> for the ppa, follow the info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<balloons> you can add and install all the core apps this way and run them as you would any other application
<balloons> after installing from the ppa, it would simply be "dropping-letters"
<drsaurabhsikka> added the ppa, now updating
<drsaurabhsikka> ...
<balloons> ok, this app is a bit different from the other core apps because it's a game.. but games are more fun right?
<netcurli> should autopilot tests also test how fast the app reacts to an action? eg. check for activity indicators? or should they just focus on the actual reaction?
<nik90> Is there a way to pause the autopilot for say 2-3 seconds to let an action run in the background?
<balloons> netcurli, interesting question. I would say that depends on the application
<drsaurabhsikka> can't install. qtdeclarative5-* are missing dependencies
<balloons> specific reaction timing could be useful inside a game for instance I'd guess
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, ahh.. you probably don't have the ubuntu-sdk installed
<drsaurabhsikka> nope
<balloons> one sec, I'll fix you up
<balloons> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<balloons> you shouldn't need the ppa anymore if you are on saucy
<balloons> but the ppas are
<balloons>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<xeranas> How I should know that after clear field value should be e.g. "0.0" and not e.g. "blank", where I should check how application suppose to work
<juggle> how i can create a bug for a specific test-case ?
<balloons> ok so netcurli in response to your question again, most of the time we don't care about speed. I've not had to write a test yet that cared about the speed of execution. it would be more difficult to do so
<balloons> nik90, what do you mean pause? generally we avoid sleeping, and instead use an assert with the eventually function
<balloons> xeranas, the example app I know the clear value should be 0.0 from running the application  and pressing the button to check and examining the source
<balloons> if your curious, specifically you can open the qml file and see the values are set to 0.0
<nik90> balloons: well I was creating a test to add a world clock which it did, however it takes a fraction of a second to add it to the database. However autopilot immediately closes the app before that task is complete.
<nik90> this results in no world clock being added
<balloons> so xeranas let me paste where I'm talking about so you can see it
<drsaurabhsikka> doing the ppa thing, as I'm still on quantal
<omac777> Sorry for interrupting, for the past year I have installed 12.04, 12.10, 13.04  and every time I installed, the AMD Catalyst display drivers were released at the same time as the ubuntu newer releases which then broke my display for months until AMD caught up.  Can we do this autopilot stuff in 12.10 without issues?
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, ohh, quantal isn't new enough for this to work sadly.. it really needs to be raring or preferably saucy
<balloons> xeranas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841225/.
<omac777> I meant AMD never releases Catalyst drivers to sync up to Ubuntu's newer releases right away.  I do have 13.04.  Can we do this autopilot stuff using 13.04?
<nik90> omac777: yes you can use 13.04
<balloons> juggle, go to the project page and select the "report a bug" under the bugs tab. It's the same as for any other application
<balloons> omac777, yea we don't want you to break your display! That said I am running saucy and usually swap between the open drivers and amd drivers without issue. your mileage has obviously varied, and I understand
<balloons> nik90, ahh ok.. what happens after you add the world clock/
<balloons> does anything happen in the UI?
<balloons> if not we can still use python to confirm the entry was created in the database outside of the UI. but if the test has no UI elements it might make more sense as a unit test
<balloons> nik90, ^^
<drsaurabhsikka> saucy not yet installed...digging it up...
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, :-) things will work much nicer then
<balloons> so xeranas, how are you coming along? any other questions I can answer?
<xeranas> I'm still things setting-up, so far I do not see tests sample yet, so I wonder how much one test should cover functionality
<balloons> xeranas, in general tests should be focused and specific. Test one thing per test; I like to just logically group one set of ideas of bit of functionality per test. They also need to be standalone and not require any dependencies as a test should be able to run in any order. That means it needs to do it's own setup if needed.
<xeranas> make sense
<Vasudevan> balloons,  which  branch has the most recent fixes for ubuntu-autopilot-tests to try during saucy cadence week2?
<balloons> Vasudevan, I'm not quite sure what you mean by your question. However, the prod branch always has the most recent stable versions of the ubuntu-autopilot-tests project
<balloons> Vasudevan, so lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/production
<Vasudevan> balloons, you mean  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<balloons> Vasudevan, yes that will branch trunk. If you want the stable working tests to run for some reason you can branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/production
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh since we got on this sidebar :-) I noticed you pushed evince to prod but not development :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, Can you push evince to Development too? :-p
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah mate. Was going to do that next.. just had to have dinner first :-)
<balloons> lgp171188, so to answer your question. the clock, rss reader, calendar, weather and file manager all have working autopilot tests
<balloons> checkout any of those branches to see some examples of autopilot tests and run/play with them
<drsaurabhsikka> be back soon...
<lgp171188> balloons: Thanks, I will do that.
<balloons> lgp171188, of course.. You missed the intro pieces as well.. but the quick version is have a look at the tutorial here for an example and explanation: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<lgp171188> balloons: Thank you, I will go through that. I was anyways planning to attend Friday's session that is at a more convenient time for me here in India.
<balloons> it walk through the app and the autopilot test, real simple and explains things
<balloons> lgp171188, sounds great1
<balloons> lgp171188, make sure you have a saucy installation and go through that. you'll be all set
<balloons> any other questions?
<Vasudevan> balloons,  upgraded the suacy vm for cadence w2, and pulled the latest from lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests; saw many errors - thats why I asked
<balloons> Vasudevan, ahh gotcha. Yea, the prod branch I linked should not error at all
<balloons> the development branch might not run 100%, hence the distinction :-)
<balloons> xeranas, were you able to get setup?
<Vasudevan> balloons, thanks, will  try again..
<balloons> thanks to everyone who came out.. feel free to ping or email me at anytime. I'm not running away anywhere, so feel free to keep working and asking questions, I'll be here.
<balloons> thanks again, and happy hacking on tests!
<balloons> Also remember, we have 3 more scheduled sessions, and your welcome to attend any/all of them as you wish
<drsaurabhsikka> am back
<drsaurabhsikka> how much of python does one need to know in order to run the autopilot
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, it's not bad, and I can do it :-)
<balloons> if you learn the couple little autopilot functions you can skate throught most things
<drsaurabhsikka> ok, i've got a saucy edubuntu DVD burned
<drsaurabhsikka> be back soon
<balloons> nik90, did you get your question answered properly? And more than that can you solve your problem? :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons, why can't i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10 - the option is there but greyed out
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, you can't straight upgrade to saucy from 12.10
<balloons> only one at a time..
<balloons> 12.10 to 13.04
<balloons> etc
<balloons> ohh are you in the installer?
<balloons> you could simply install saucy over an existing install.. all of your /home will stay intact, but you'll have the default packages again
<drsaurabhsikka> yes. so that's a useful bit of info that should be in the installer
<drsaurabhsikka> i mean it's rather rude of the installer to detect my fedora and quantal partitions, even suggest i can upgrade, then just grey it out without a beg your pardon
<drsaurabhsikka> :) should we file that as a bug>?
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, sorry to hear that :-(
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, sure file it.. It might be as expected, but it sounds like the experience was a bit confusing for you
<balloons> I'm not sure why it told you to upgrade
<nik90> balloons: sry, I had to go. Yes on adding the world clock you can see the entry in the saved world listview
<balloons> nik90, then I would use an assert with an eventually checking that entry. make sense?
<nik90> I will just do a UI check to see if it added the entry
<nik90> yes
<balloons> indeed :-) but you could do a non-UI check.. just in case you ever need to do it
<balloons> but I would question why that's an autopilot test then unless only part of it was ui, etc, etc
<nik90> I just want to make sure sure that adding a world clock works by checking the saved world clock list
<nik90> so I think I could resort to the UI alone
<balloons> ;-) sounds like a plan
<mhall119> balloons: can you give https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/ubuntu-html5-theme/package-autopilot-tests/+merge/172883 a once-over?
<balloons> mhall119, sure.. It'll be a bit, but I'll leave some remarks before EOD :-)
<xeranas> Just run sample test and everything seems work OK.
<balloons> xeranas, :-)
<balloons> pretty neat eh?
<drsaurabhsikka> more impersonal than confusing. We're all about better UX, aren't we?
<balloons> most definitely
<drsaurabhsikka> getting there...meanwhile
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, the cool part is you can chat with xnox directly here about how it works and give direct feedback
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> so xeranas just keep in touch if you need anything. Once you pick a core app to go after, you can get help from the development teams themselves.. most of them hang out in #ubuntu-touch
<balloons> so autopilot or app help, we've got you covered
<drsaurabhsikka> xnox?
<xeranas> balloons: thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<mhall119> thanks balloons
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, yes he's one of the ubiquity devs.. it's nighttime for him so he's not around, but I wanted to mention it
<drsaurabhsikka> that's awesome to know. Thanks
<drsaurabhsikka> the LTSP project is new in this version...?\
<DanChapman> nite folks see you all  tomorrow
<drsaurabhsikka> gnite Dan
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, yes.. it's the big thing :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons, i've installed it. quick Q: do i need to update my launchpad keys?
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, excellent. Umm you could if you nuked things
<balloons> but if you didn't and kept your home it should continue to work
<balloons> even if the user@host doesn't match.. it will in the key :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> it's on another partition now, dual booting with quantal
<balloons> ahh.. well feel free to add a key then
<balloons> you can have more than one :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> i admire your patience.
<drsaurabhsikka> i'll update things and catch you on friday for the next session?
<balloons> that sounds like a plan mate
<balloons> you might want to grab a branch of say the clock or calendar, weather, etc that has tests to start with
<balloons> it will be easier to see
<drsaurabhsikka> i'll do that
<drsaurabhsikka> goodnite for now. Thanks balloons
<balloons> goodnight!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-04
<pitti> Good morning
<airdrone> hi, can we do ubuntu touh dev on a desktop running raring with no touch on desktop
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> jibel: je vais très bien, merci ! et toi ?
 * pitti manges beaucoup de fraises
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien. Tu as trouvé des fraises en automne ? ;)
<pitti> jibel: c'est l'été !
<jibel> pitti, haha, when I watch outside, the calendar is lying
<pitti> il ne pleut plus aujourd'hui
<pitti> seulment hier
<jibel> it's like 15°c with rain since last Sunday, happy July
<pitti> we had a few days of summer since Saturday, I hope the weekend will be better; we'll go to a wedding
<pitti> nice, just installed current saucy grouper build, it works again
<jibel> \o/
<jibel> pitti, have you seen rbasak's proposal of an lxc driver for adt ?
<jibel> https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/saucy/autopkgtest/lxc/+merge/172856
<pitti> no, I just saw your G+ message
<jibel> I'll make a deeper review, but that's something that should go directly to git
<pitti> lxc_container_name = 'adt-virt-lxc-' + ''.join([random.choice(string.ascii_lowercase) for i in range(6)])
<pitti> hm, I don't understand that bit
<pitti> don't you specify the container name as argument?
<pitti> oh, that might be a backing file
<pitti> mkstemp!
 * pitti follows up in MP
<jibel> pitti, I think that's because if you don't specify a name lxc-start-ephemeral generate a random name for the new container, and the only way to grab it is parsing stdout
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<rbasak> jibel, pitti: right. lxc-start-ephemeral's stdout is human-formatted. It would be very tricky to parse. And I could check for existing container names to avoid conflicts, but that would race because of the gap between the check and the call to lxc-start-ephemeral anyway. I could file a bug against lxc to make it machine parseable, and add an autopkgtest task so that it's fixed when lxc supports it if you like?
<pitti> rbasak: sounds good; the race with that isn't very bad, I just wonder if one coudl quickly stat /var/lib/lxc/whatever/$name for that
<rbasak> pitti: re: copyright, it's Canonical copyright, since I wrote it on company time as part of my work for the Canonical server team. But I can bump the copyright date I suppose. It started off as a copy of adt-virt-schroot anyway.
<rbasak> pitti: so just wrap it in a while exists /var/lib/lxc/...: regenerate loop?
<pitti> rbasak: ok; I don't mind much the copyright, it just stuck out (2007 is a while ago..)
<pitti> and  having author names is always good for asking someone about stuff
<rbasak> Ack. I'll update the MP.
<pitti> rbasak: some test -d presumably, yes
<pitti> rbasak: but this is all nitpicking, of course
<rbasak> Sure. I'd rather get it right.
<rbasak> I appreciate the review.
<rbasak> No comment on the quality of the rest of the code base :-/
<rbasak> Global variables everywhere, etc. :-(
<rbasak> pep8? What's pep8? :-/
<rbasak> pitti: how I about I use tempfile.mktemp? http://docs.python.org/3/library/tempfile.html#tempfile.mktemp
<rbasak> pitti: it has a massive warning about a race between choosing a name and creation, but we have that anyway
<pitti> rbasak: no, I didn't try it yet or get into details
<pitti> rbasak: pep8> autopkgtest code is an absolute horror; no amount of pep8ification will rectify that
<rbasak> Indeed
<pitti> rbasak: I believe that's deprecated
<rbasak> What's deprecated? pep8 or autopkgtest?
<pitti> tempfile.mktemp()
<pitti> rbasak: but with a check whether the machine exists, you coudl as well just try autopkgtest001, autopkgtest002 etc. until you find a free one :)
<pitti> rbasak: but anyway, bikeshedding; I think your approach is quite okay, it just looks funny at first sight
<rbasak> pitti: mktemp() will do that for me, since every machine that exists has an entry in /var/lib/lxc/
<rbasak> Using mktemp() would admittedly reduce the size of the race
<pitti> rbasak: again, mktemp() is deprecated since python2.3, it will cease to exist at some point
<rbasak> I should have at least left a comment explaining the race
<rbasak> pitti: MP updated. I'm finding a looping random name generation until I find one that's not taken. I've added a comment about a race, and comments at the top adding copyright and authorship.
<DanChapman> pitti, when launching rhytmbox with autopilot i'm getting this output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5843179/ is this an autopilot bug?
<DanChapman> pitti, vis works fine so I can introspect, just the memory leak part concerned me
<pitti> DanChapman: I don't get that here -- does that only happen when you run it from autopilot?
<pitti> actually, I do get it, RB just takes ages to start
<DanChapman> pitti yeah, its slow starting
<pitti> some saucy regression
<pitti> DanChapman: anyway, I get the same message when not being under autopilot, so you can ignore it for now
<DanChapman> pitti, ok thanks for that :-)
<jibel> rbasak, you could also generate a unique name with uuid.uuid4(). performance is close to the random/range approach
<rbasak> jibel: I have a dislike of UUIDs. They're useful for some things, but a pain when dealing with by hand.
<jibel> rbasak, since it's for generating a temporary testing env, does it matter?
<rbasak> Here, the string doesn't need to be universally unique. Just unique in /var/lib/lxc, so it doesn't have to be that long
<rbasak> jibel: it matters when developing and testing the driver, since I have to examine/clean up containers by hand when doing that. And high development velocity always helps.
<jibel> rbasak, okay :)
<rbasak> eg. mktemp doesn't use UUIDs either :-)
<pitti> indeed that seems to simplify things
<pitti> no need for a polling loop or this fun loop construction
<rbasak> The fun loop construction is pretty much exactly what mktemp does. So I think there's precedent here :-)
<DanChapman> didn't mktemp get replaced with mkstemp? or was it mkdtemp? well it was one of them two anyway
<rbasak> mktemp(3) did, yes. mktemp(1) is still there and not deprecated, AFAIK.
<smartboyhw> BACK
<DanChapman> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, SergioMeneses hmm I got two mouse pointers using Mir.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, really? thats wild. Ive not seen that
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, that's on notebook
<smartboyhw> When I connect to a mouse, both pointers move
<smartboyhw> :O eh?
 * smartboyhw will report a bug soon
<DanChapman> strange!
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, are they located in the same place or dofferent areas of the screen? just out of curiosity :-)
<DanChapman> *different
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, same
<smartboyhw> Actually, no
<smartboyhw> One doesn't clik things
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, the problem seems like happening occasionall
<smartboyhw> *occasionally
<smartboyhw> Sometimes it appears, sometimes it doesn't
<smartboyhw> balloons, do you know of that problem?
<smartboyhw> Guys, seriously, no comments on the pilot system?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, sorry had to pop to shop. Ran out of coffee!!!! Has anyone filed a similar bug to your mouse prob?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, dunno
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jeje nice!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, which one are you meaning?
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, have you looked at the email yet?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, about the mouse! jeje
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what email?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, the email about having testcase pillots
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, that;s not good
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, =/
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, did you get the mail?
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: not yet, I'm gonna look at it right now
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, oh great:)
<smartboyhw> balloons is OK with the idea
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: any hint for what I'm looking for? =P
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, what do you mean?
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: the email about having testcase pillots ?
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, well that's what I plan to have. The pilots should be testcase admins or Canonical QA people
<smartboyhw> i.e. you will be one:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, yes
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, phew:)
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: oh, yep I read it yesterday, I think pilots should be another group, I for instance don't have any clue about autopilot =P
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, well, maybe we make it autopilot pilots and manual pilots.
<smartboyhw> IDK
<smartboyhw> It's just sheer copying from #ubuntu-devel (sorry devs)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, that would be awesome
<SergioMeneses> btw I still have some testcase bugs :'(
<smartboyhw> lol
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: what are necessary two pilots groups?, AFAIK autopilot is all about automating testcases? is not enough autopilot pilots?, why in the first place we need them?, is not working as it's now?
<chilicuil> why*
 * SergioMeneses has the same question 
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, try to ask in the mailing lists:P
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, SergioMeneses well it's rather like a system for people to standby if new contributors want to work on new things:P
<slickymaster> elfy: hi, elfy. As you didn't show up here, I've sent you a PM in the forums. Hope it's ok
<elfy> slickymaster: just got in from work - the first thing I did was drink tea - the second was reply to you :)
<slickymaster> elfy: the reason was because yesterday you mentioned that, like me, you are also new to bzr, and I found this mini-tutorial about it
<elfy> yep
<slickymaster> Most probably you're already aware of it, but just to to be safe I thought of sending the link
<slickymaster> elfy: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<slickymaster> elfy: I see you already read it :)
<elfy> :)
<slickymaster> elfy: reagrding the settings test, I've done a tiny bit of work on it, last night, but now as a read your answer a doubt pop-up in my mind
<slickymaster> elfy: I was not supposed to push the changes I've made?
<elfy> not yet :)
<slickymaster> was I not, sorry
<elfy> slickymaster: you should see a window called elfy in your irc client
<slickymaster> elfy: I'm not on XChat, I'm on my browser, still at work
<elfy> yea - have a look across the top of it
<elfy> maybe a tab or something
<slickymaster> elfy: :) you're right. there she is
<DanChapman> Has anyone got the time to help me setup an autopkgtest for evince using my autopilot test?
<DanChapman> pitti, hey what does this mean? /home/dan/auto-package-testing/bin/../etc/config: distro-info: not found
<pitti> DanChapman: a-p-t uses that to determine the default release if you don't specify one
<pitti> DanChapman: install the distro-info package for it, or specify one with -r
<DanChapman> pitti, great thanks.
<phillw> Hi, I'm just having a 'blonde' moment... what is the name of the system that speeds up boot time which gets triggered each time something like a new kernel is installed? I'm not 100% sure if it is upstart.
<Patrickdk> bootchart?
<Patrickdk> oh, you want to speed up
<Patrickdk> well, that is not always used, but ureadahead
<phillw> Patrickdk: thanks, it is ureadahead ! ... I just assume it to be there now (I was there when it 1st was introduced) and had forgotten the little critter's name :)
<Patrickdk> hmm, back in 9.04 I think
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-05
<senan> how do I test application launch in autopilot ?
<senan> what assertion should I give for that ?
<pitti_> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman - hope all is well in kiddy land
<elfy> DanChapman: not sure what the crack is with the bulk rename test - commented again
<elfy> if the one in the m/list is the one that got pushed for review - I'll talk to him
<DanChapman> elfy, if you go here and scroll down below our comments you can see slickymaster's addition https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/bulk_renamer/+merge/173115
<DanChapman> It would appear he made changes to two seperate tests. Setting manager and bulk renamer. But the settings manager was just some formatting i believe
<elfy> the settings one shouldn't have been there - he shouldn't be working on that till my changes to it get merged
<elfy> s/one/bit
<elfy> ok commented :)
<elfy> I had that issue when I started - which is why I keep each thing I'm working on seperate - not cross contamination then
<DanChapman> elfy, yeah it can get a little confusing can't it. anyway yeah kiddy land is good thanks for asking. :-)
<elfy> cool
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> good morning jibel
<jibel> Hey DanChapman
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning elfy
<slickymaster> good morning, everybody
<obounaim> good morning
<smartboyhw> pitti, many thanks! I will post it today (hopefully after packaging stuff)
<pitti> smartboyhw: YW; please let me know if something reads strangely
<xeranas_> anyone around which know how to play with autopilot? Trying to understant where comes such functions like .get_toolbar()
<smartboyhw> Eh, DanChapman wasn't here
<balloons> howdy everyone
<pitti> hey balloons
<xeranas_> anyone around which know how to play with autopilot? Trying to understant where comes such functions like .get_toolbar()
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<smartboyhw> xeranas_, hey, we now are at the autopilot tutorial session:)
<xeranas_> smartboyhw, where>
<smartboyhw> Wait, why is my NickServ account dropped?
<smartboyhw> Eh, Freenode failure
<smartboyhw> xeranas_, here
<smartboyhw> balloons, teach me autopilot
<smartboyhw> (LOL kidding)
<smartboyhw> balloons, it seems like my idea is not welcomed:P
<xeranas_> qmlpreview works terible for VM setup, I wonder it is just for me
<balloons> ok looks like we're all coming back online now from the netsplit :-( Sorry about that. If you asked me a question odds are I missed it.
<balloons> You might also have missed some of the introduction I posted. No worries. For anyone here for the automated testing workshop, welcome again :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, my question: It seems like my idea was not welcomed:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, we can chat about that in a bit
<balloons> don't lose hope yet :-0
<balloons> So a quick recap.. Autopilot is the tool we're using to write automated tests. It can simulate user input and lets us test at a high level
<balloons> the core apps are a community developed set of essential phone applications for the ubuntu touch platform
<balloons> So to help write tests for these, you need a few things:
<balloons> 1) an installation of raring or saucy. It can be a VM or real hardware install
<balloons> 2) Install autopilot and the ubuntu-sdk.. It can help to install the core-apps ppa as well and the core apps packaged versions
<balloons> 3) Learn a bit about autopilot and how the tool works
<balloons> If you haven't yet read through http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/, do that first.
<balloons> Ok, so I think we're caught back up for the most part. Since we lost a bit of time, I'll stop talking and start talking questions now :-) Let me know what your working on and if you might need help on something :-)
<balloons> There's some handy questions and answers already found on this page that might help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/FAQ
<Cecil> Do we need to install the apps to test or do they come with the bzr command?
<balloons> Cecil, there's a ppa which let's you install all of the core apps. This is handy because you'll get any dependencies you need to run the core apps during the install
<balloons> however, you can also run them by checking out the branch and running the qml file manually via qmlscene
<balloons> Information on the ppa is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<balloons> So for anyone wanting to get a setup going I would install saucy, into say a VM
<Cecil> I have installed (and using now) saucy... will it get updates like my 13.04? (I've noticed some instability)
<xeranas> I do not clearly understant where from comes such methods like ".get_toolbar()" is this is autopilot stuff or it depends from qml
<balloons> Cecil, yes it will, and yes you might notice some bumps Cecil because it's development
<balloons> xeranas, sure.. That sounds like a custom method as part of a helper class specific to that testcase. Where are you seeing this?
<balloons> Sorry so to get back to my quick setup.. If your wanting to get started, installing raring or saucy into a vm or on real hardware
<xeranas> I looking into test_rssreader.py as sample
<balloons> then add the autopilot ppa and install autopilot
<balloons> then install the ubuntu-sdk and finally the core-apps ppa
<balloons> that should make sure you don't have any issues running autopilot or any of the core apps
<balloons> xeranas, ok let's pull that up.
<balloons> xeranas, right so you see something like this line: toolbar = self.main_window.get_toolbar()
<xeranas> yes
<balloons> that is telling you the function is coming from the main_window class -- make sense?
<balloons> look inside the "emulators" folder and you'll see a main_window.py file which contains the details
<balloons> many core apps utilize emulators as they are called in autopilot. It's simply a helper class with utility functions
<balloons> here's the code for get_toolbar
<balloons> def get_toolbar(self):
<balloons>         return self.app.select_single("Toolbar")
<balloons> really simple :-)
<xeranas> never looked into emulators folders since I was thinkin that for old versions, must be missreaded somewhere
<balloons> ahh, no worries that probably helps make sense of things :-)
<balloons> in addition, don't neglect __init.py__ as there generally is some setup done in that file as well
<balloons> I'm speaking of tests/autopilot/appname/tests/__init.py__
<balloons> the same subdirectory as the testcase itself
<balloons> you'll generally see a custom class made for the application that takes cares of launching an installed or local version and using a mouse or touch device
<xeranas> so select_single("Toolbar"), 'Toolbar' comes from qml?
<balloons> xeranas, yes so the "Toolbar" comes from the qml
<balloons> let's take a look at the qml file for rss reader
<balloons> ubuntu-rssreader-app.qml
<balloons> you'll notice there are several qml files, which isn't uncommon for an app to have. the qml has just been split amongst them
<balloons> each view might be it's own qml file for instance
<balloons> so I'm looking at the current RSS reader test, and well there's not much to it :-) It's swiping the toolbar up and checking to see if it appears, but that's it
<xeranas> there is add Feed button on toolbar, I just try to press it
<balloons> xeranas, there's a couple reviews adding some more tests to it that are in progress :-) But you can see what's needed on the list of bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<balloons> xeranas, indeed.. what happens when you press it/
<xeranas> currently I just playing around, just try learn about autopilot. When I feel that I can finish test some sort I will check bugs
<balloons> Cecil, how's it going for you?
<balloons> xeranas, certainly. If your curious check out for instance the clock or weather app. Both have some more tests already written and checked in
<balloons> that will help a bit to see how the tests look.. when I'm learning I like tinkering with things that already work :-)
<xeranas> did qml item must have id in order to be controlled by autopilot?
<Cecil> Currently installing all the recommend tools! there a bunch to install. I think I may have questions on the apps because of the sub-classing they have done to "make it easier". Maybe the currency converter tutorial will help
<balloons> xeranas, so in order for us to use an object during runtime, we can add an objectName to the qml file
<balloons> this let's us be very specific in requesting the object we want. Otherwise we can select all the toolbars, all the buttons, all the lists, all the text fields, etc, etc. That might not help us, so being able to assign a specific name is very useful
<balloons> Cecil, yes the subclassing in the apps might be a bit confusing (I like to keep things simple!) but it helps out tremendously once you get it.
<balloons> there helper functions save a lot of time and grief
<balloons> I realize the hour has passed, but don't worry I'm still here.. Keep any questions you have coming; let me know if I can help :-_)
<xeranas> if did stuff like myToolbar = select_single("Toolbar"),  If I did once again for myToolbar like myToolbar.select_single("SubItem") If I get result, or it just works for "root" elements
<Cecil> After adding the PPA, what are the install names for the apt-get command? Are they listed somewhere?
<Cecil> For example: Dropping Letters is named "dropping-letters"
<balloons> xeranas, yes that makes sense.. So you can select the toolbar, then say select a subitem from the toolbar by issuing your myToolbar.select_single("SubItem")
<balloons> Cecil, yes indeed. They are listed in the ppa itself: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=saucy
<balloons> they aren't listed as a friendly copy-paste line though if that's what your wondering
<balloons> they need a metapackage
<Cecil> And where does it put them? after install, I get command not found
<balloons> and lol, there is one
<balloons> " Install the 'touch-coreapps' metapackage to install all of the core apps at once."
<Cecil> cool
<Cecil> ok, that installed them all. was playing with the calendar app... so my plan is to complete the training using the currency converter, then look at the calendar app. Sound ok?
<balloons> bug 1197911
<balloons> aww bugbot still netsplit eh?
<phillw> balloons: there's a scraper bot on ##phillw if you want to C & P something :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh
<phillw> smartboyhw: it's a different bot :)
<drsaurabhsikka> hello balloons
<balloons> good day drsaurabhsikka
<drsaurabhsikka> i'm on saucy now
<drsaurabhsikka> ashamed to say i had to dual boot, not knowing how to install retaining my /home folder
<phillw> drsaurabhsikka: the session for that is to be re-scheduled :)
<drsaurabhsikka> really. when's that?
<phillw> it's currently To Be Announced. But it will be held some time soon :)
<TheDrums> balloons: ^
<drsaurabhsikka> hours days or weeks?
<drsaurabhsikka> i'll just try and get the hang of autopilot til then
<phillw> I'm a bit too rusty to hold it without some prep work, so dpniel is holding it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Introduction_to_QA_tools
<phillw> hopefully a matter of days :)
<balloons> I would say days.. Dan whom I believe you met drsaurabhsikka is giving the session. that said, re-installing with /home is something your past now eh?
<drsaurabhsikka> cool
<drsaurabhsikka> no balloons, I'm not past that...i just take the easy way out
<balloons> you know what I mean :-) A solved problem can stay solved for now :-) Re-opening that can of worms can be another day
<balloons> so how's the autopilot tinkering coming along drsaurabhsikka ?
<phillw> drsaurabhsikka: nothing wrong with sticking with what you're comfortable with. Losing your personal stuff is a nightmare I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy :)
<drsaurabhsikka> exactly
<drsaurabhsikka> basically it wasnt the documents i was afraid of losing, it was all these apps, like the tweaked up skype with the webcam script, and the eclipse IDE etc
<drsaurabhsikka> i'm still reading the autopilot documentation
<drsaurabhsikka> trying to install Qt-creator
<drsaurabhsikka> firefox has a link to trigger apt
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons, please help
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<drsaurabhsikka> i did that
<balloons> that should pull qt creator and everything else
<drsaurabhsikka> cool
<balloons> ohh?
<balloons> ahh.. kk
<drsaurabhsikka> what is this pop up window asking me to choose an application for apt links?
<balloons> firefox must want a handler for apt links? that's odd
<balloons> it should be set to ubuntu software center
<drsaurabhsikka> yes it used to be that way before i remember
<drsaurabhsikka> automatically
<drsaurabhsikka> though now, i must sift through my filesystem to find...?
<balloons> /usr/bin/software-center
<elfy> evening all
<drsaurabhsikka> there are 2: the vanilla variety , and the gtk-3
<balloons> which software-center
<balloons> /usr/bin/software-center
<drsaurabhsikka> /usr/bin/software-center and /usr/bin/software-center-gtk-3
<slickymaster> good afternoon, everybody
<slickymaster> Elfy: sorry for being such a pain in the neck
<elfy> slickymaster: it's fine - I've all the time in the world :)
<slickymaster> elfy: so, I think we rather are in the same wave length, regarding the way we approach the tests
<drsaurabhsikka> hello elfy
<elfy> we are
<slickymaster> elfy: did you manage to get a few seconds to see if everything is ok now, with the Bulk Renamer one?
<elfy> slickymaster: see the private window
<elfy> hi drsaurabhsikka
<drsaurabhsikka> ok, i just did a bzr branch for the sdk tutorials
<drsaurabhsikka> where would i find the "tests" subfolder?
<drsaurabhsikka> I'm reading this and trying to follow http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, gotcha
<balloons> ohh I see they added a directory on top, I can update the tutorial to be extremly explicit :-0
<balloons> look in getting-started, CurrencyConvertor
<balloons> that was the root of the branch :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> but where is the branch, on the FS?
<balloons> ahh when you issue a bzr branch is makes a new folder in the directory you issued the command by default
<balloons> so bzr branch lp:~nskaggs/mysupercoolbranch makes a folder called mysupercoolbranch
<drsaurabhsikka> righto!
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sdk-tutorials makes a folder called ubuntu-sdk-tutorials
<balloons> :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> got it
<drsaurabhsikka> do i still have to cook the CurrencyConverter recipe?
<balloons> nope :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> found it!!
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, I updated the page to be explicit at the point :-)
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, ping if you encounter any other questions :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> great thanks! So bzr is like wget
<drsaurabhsikka> folderwise
<balloons> bzr has versioning, so it's really a source control system
<balloons> have you used any in the past? git? svn? cvs?
<drsaurabhsikka> svn, 4 years ago, but that was a blind procedure
<drsaurabhsikka> but i get the concept
<balloons> :-) good, don't feel bogged down by it. They'll be a few commands to learn, but we can help with that. Just know it lets us share code easily :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> sorry about the nitpicking, but the code on the same page is actually inside 2 subfolder levels below: cd ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/getting-started/CurrencyConverter/tests/autopilot/CurrencyConverter/tests/
<drsaurabhsikka> :) i 'git' it!
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, I made updates on your feedback.. not nitpicking at all
<balloons> reload the page and see if things make sense
<balloons> :-) you git it! I love it
<drsaurabhsikka> i just ran autopilot on CurrConv
<drsaurabhsikka> this is awesome stuff!!!
<drsaurabhsikka> except that, the test Failed!
<drsaurabhsikka> well one of them did
<balloons> nice!
<balloons> well, not the failure.. what failed? But yea, pretty cool stuff right?
<sm0x-nb> Hi, i'm actually reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware but i'm not familiar with the Ubuntu-Wiki, how can i add my Hardware Spec.?
<drsaurabhsikka> it is indeed. It says: Ran 2 tests in 28.967s FAILED (Failures=1)
<drsaurabhsikka> cd ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/getting-started/CurrencyConverter
<drsaurabhsikka> sorry
<balloons> sm0x-nb, howdy
<balloons> sm0x-nb, if you have a ubuntu sso login, you can edit the page and add your link to it
<drsaurabhsikka> the fromField test seems to have failed
<balloons> if your not sure how, we can have someone add it for you given the information
<sm0x-nb> hi balloons, thank you :)
<drsaurabhsikka>     self.assertThat(fromField.text, Eventually(Equals(oldFromValue)))
<drsaurabhsikka> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on TextField.text failed: String(u'2.948') != dbus.String(u'0.019558', variant_level=1)
<balloons> weird, works perfectly for me
<drsaurabhsikka> also this error: QObject::connect: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to ShapeItem_QML_47::onImagePropertiesChanged()
<drsaurabhsikka> the second time the window opens, the currency fields are blank
<drsaurabhsikka> before the Clear button is pressed
<drsaurabhsikka> could that be the prob?
<drsaurabhsikka> the mouse on the Clear button clicks and the window closes.
<drsaurabhsikka> if i run the clear button test alone, it runs OK
<sm0x-nb> thanks for helping, the entry is now set. I hope it was correct. But one Question are left, whats my WikiName? And how can i change/get it?
<balloons> sm0x-nb, ahh you can make your own wikipage
<balloons> there's a link i can find in a minute
<sm0x-nb> ok thanks, but it's not necessary, or? :)
<balloons> sm0x-nb, no it's not required :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons, I'm getting stuck at the end of the tutorial page,
<balloons> drsaurabhsikka, yea I'll look in a moment
<drsaurabhsikka> some message about Qt Test not installed. sure ok...
<drsaurabhsikka> thanks
<drsaurabhsikka> balloons, i'm off to bed. i'll catch up with this exciting thing later
<balloons> ok drsaurabhsikka sorry mate
<drsaurabhsikka> not at all, thanks!
<balloons> indeed.. I won't fret too much about the errors, but I'm around
<balloons> email me if you would so I have your email just in case :-)
<drsaurabhsikka> i will
<balloons> thanks mate
<balloons> enjoy!
<adegoodyer> Hi all, I am currently executing the test-case 'Install (auto-resize) in Ubuntu Desktop amd64 for Saucy Daily'. Can anyone else confirm that this option is no longer available for selection?
<adegoodyer> Hi all, I am currently executing the test-case 'Install (auto-resize) in Ubuntu Desktop amd64 for Saucy Daily'. Can anyone else confirm that this option is no longer available for selection?
<balloons> adegoodyer, which option?
<adegoodyer> balloons, You know the one where you install alongside an existing install and can drag the slider to adjust each partitions space.
<balloons> adegoodyer, yes let me get the screenshots so I know which one your talking about :-)
<balloons> found them :-)
<balloons> adegoodyer, is it in here? https://plus.google.com/photos/105922848292507689403/albums/5802148812308412001?banner=pwa
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yes, that's the one. All I see so far is this? http://imagebin.org/263526
<adegoodyer> balloons, and I have definitely checked that there is an existing install already :o)
<balloons> yes, that looks correct to me then
<balloons> basically if your already installed you should get those options
<balloons> the upgrade is a bit silly, but is allowed during the development release
<balloons> normally you upgrade from only release to the next, and no downgrading is allowed
<balloons> adegoodyer, I guess I'm confused as to what your not seeing or what the testcase is saying
<balloons> which number on the testcase are you concerned about?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Are you sure? Let me clarify, the test case was executing was the 'Install (auto-resize)' one, where you could install another Ubuntu system alongside an existing one on the same PC.
<balloons> adegoodyer, ahh ok.. so what you expected to see was install alongside and it's not present?
<adegoodyer> balloons, Yes that's right :o)
<adegoodyer> balloons, like the first two images in the link you just provided
<balloons> finally I got what you were saying
<balloons> blame friday adegoodyer :-)
<balloons> that is concerning that it doesn't exist.. I wonder what's going on
<balloons> let me launch and see if it works on an older release
<balloons> that's my guess
<balloons> my iso is from today
 * balloons boots up precise box
<adegoodyer> balloons, No problem. Yes, I was thinking something similar... I have always just installed two of the same daily .iso along side each other but I would presume they have finally put a check in to halt that
<balloons> adegoodyer, ohh noes!
<adegoodyer> balloons, what's up??
<balloons> lol, my precise box is borked. it didn't see any installed system
<balloons> turns out.. it was right
<balloons> haha
<balloons> we'll try the raring box :-)
<balloons> k, I see the install alongside just fine with raring install
<adegoodyer> balloons, Haha. Just how many boxes you got there!? :o)
<balloons> precise, raring, and saucy
<adegoodyer> balloons, Right that's good then, just means they have places a check in then, which is actually kind of annoying lol
<balloons> lucid got upgrade when it Eol'd to precise :-)
<balloons> what an upgrade that was let me tell you
<balloons> ok, so I'll try re-installing on the saucy box now
<adegoodyer> balloons, Ha, yeah I can believe that. Ok, my money would be on that working as well now. A small pain because means two versions of Ubuntu are needed to carry out that test case from now on but no bother
<balloons> adegoodyer, we'll see soon enough. however it's still a change and worth mentioning to ensure it was intended
<balloons> I don't see harm in filing and asking about it assuming we confirm things
<adegoodyer> balloons, Very true, I will file shortly and keep you posted on the outcome.
<adegoodyer> balloons, Going to have to file a bug regardless as the tracker won;t let me fail the test else - it's clever like that :o)
<balloons> adegoodyer, I can confirm the bug btw
<adegoodyer> balloons, bug has now been filed :o)
<balloons> :-)
<qengho> Hi hi.  I'm interested in making my pbuilder run autopkgtests at the end of any build.  Has anyone done something similar before?
<jibel> balloons, around?
<jibel> balloons, you might be interested https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<jibel> I started by enabling evince and will add others
<jibel> balloons, for the details the runner for otto is here https://code.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-ubuntu-apps
<qengho> That the best acronym for autopkgtest is APT is kind of terrible.
<jibel> balloons, I added all the apps from the production testsuite, it runs in less than 10min on platforms ATI and Intel. I'll schedule a daily run around 2100UTC
<phillw> balloons: are you about?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-06
<DanChapman> Good morning all :-)
<DanChapman> elfy hey :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy, whats the plans for xubuntu with using autopilot for testing?
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> we've got some people looking at it - not sure it's working all that well with our apps at present - I don't really know tbh the progress
<elfy> hopefully we'll be able to make use of any that exist for 'install cases'
<elfy> personally I'm not convinced by the use if it - trying to actually find any reasoning for using it is much like searching a haystack for a needle
<elfy> we don't get a lot of people even testing - everyone appears to want to test ubuntu ;)
<DanChapman> elfy well my ubiquity test works for xubuntu, so thats one that will work. :-) and Doc Viewer should aswell.
<elfy> as we're a small team we have to be careful that we don't prioritise things that won't help us as much as other things
<elfy> yea - I know you've been working on that ubiquity thing - those will probably help us
<elfy> what we're trying to do is get to a position for the LTS testing cycle
<elfy> closest thing I've got to any sort of useful comment is from balloons 'yea - there are issues with autopilot and gtk2 things'
<DanChapman> Well i know most focus is on touch and the core apps at the moment. But i'm a bread and butter kinda guy. Care more about the things i use daily. So i would rather work on those things... So i'm happy to work on xubuntu autopilot tests if they are needed/wanted.
<elfy> DanChapman: thanks for the offer :) the one's that we know about at present are tagged as xubuntu in the bug list for autopilot
<elfy> if it's ok with you I'll tell the few in our team who've started to look your name :)
<elfy> DanChapman: I understand where the focus lies, I even understand why :)
<DanChapman> elfy, :-) no problem at all, i'm happy to help... yeah let them know.
<elfy> k
<elfy> sigh - one handed - ok - thanks is what I meant to say :p
<DanChapman> :-D
<elfy> in my head I can see the auto tests being excellent for - open, create, save, close type tests
<elfy> which then leaves the manual tests to do the more advanced stuff that'll need more human input
<elfy> just appears to be a pipedream at the moment though :)
<elfy> anyway - mid-morning - time to go do some r/l things - cya later - and thanks once again
<DanChapman> elfy, no probs
<DanChapman> have fun
<elfy> /market day ...
<dkessel> hello :)
<DanChapman> dkessel, hey :-)
<dkessel> i am trying to install the touch core apps ppa under raring. but i get some dependencies issues. is that known and is there a solution?
<DanChapman> dkessel, I'm not sure. have you tried branching each app and running it that way?
<dkessel> DanChapman, mhh at the moment i am trying to install each of the apps manually using the ppa. maybe there's just something wrong with the metapackage...
<smartboyhw> dkessel, paste the errors plz
<smartboyhw> !paste | dkessel
<ubot5> dkessel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dkessel> all right. it's been since i've been here ;)
<dkessel> smartboyhw, there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849460/
<smartboyhw> dkessel, hmm, probably the dependencies needed for the apps themselves doesn't match. Can you try to go to #ubuntu-touch to ask?
<dkessel> sure
<Cecil> anyone who can answer a calendar/autopilot question?
<smartboyhw> Cecil, ouch, if DanChapman is here he would be able to answer
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey! how are you?
<Cecil> I figured it out. I just needed a bit more experience with the Touch UI gestures... (was trying to replicate by hand what autopilot was showing on screen)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-07
<senan> hi
<senan> can someone check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5851450/
<senan> and correct me
<Noskcaj10> senan, may i suggest you ask on #ubuntu-autopilot
<Noskcaj10> and remember a lot of people are away because it's the weekend
<senan> Ok. Thanks :)
<DanChapman> good morning all :-)
<elfy> o/
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman elfy
<DanChapman> hey
 * smartboyhw is trying to make himself write an autopilot test by reading code.......
<Cecil> good morning... have a couple of questions about writing a test case...
<Cecil> can someone point me to a code sample that walks down the Qt object tree? I'd like to test a value (the current day of the month view of the calendar app)
<Cecil> I can see most of this in the autopilot vis window, but haven't seen a good example of how to write the python code to do it programmatically
<om26er> Cecil, example here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/camera_app/
<om26er> Cecil, so in emulators directory where you have the methods to select objects, and in tests dir you are actually testing if stuff works
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-30
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: !!
<pitti> $ ./run-from-checkout -d ~/ubuntu/tmp/ubuntu-calculator-app/ ~/ubuntu/tmp/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.283_all.click --- ssh -s ssh-setup/adb
<pitti> adt-run [09:14:23]: test autopilot:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> autopilot            PASS
<jibel> pitti, \o/
<pitti> jibel: still with one remaining hack, but I committed the "advertise suggested-normal-user=" capability fix which was missing
<pitti> jibel: did you ever happen to figure out how to run powerd-cli in the background?
<pitti> --setup-commands "(powerd-cli display on bright &) &"
<pitti> even with this double fork it hangs eternally
<jibel> pitti, usually I do "powerd-cli display on & " it hangs over adb but not with ssh
<pitti> jibel: that still hangs for me
<pitti> jibel: ugly, but working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7725346/
<jibel> pitti, ugly really :)
<jibel> pitti, you'd probably want to force bash for disown. it is not a builtin of dash and I think adb shell calls sh -c
<pitti> jibel: hm, it seems to call bash here
<pitti> jibel: but adding another "bash -c" probably can't hurt
<pitti> jibel: now I just need to disable the screen lock
<jibel> pitti, BTW I'm sure you noticed bug 1335176
<ubot5> bug 1335176 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Add man page for ssh runner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335176
<jibel> just confirming
<pitti> jibel: yes, I did; next thing after I add the aa-clickhook bits
<pitti> jibel: btw, might be easier to put your own /users git branch on alioth, and/or asking for membership in the autopkgtest alioth project
<pitti> s/branch/repository/
<jibel> pitti, for unlocking the device, there is a helper in unity8-autopilot
<jibel> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tools/unlock-device
<pitti> jibel: thanks; vila just pointed that out in #touch
<jibel> ok
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: looking at (and simplifying) your nova script now; that doesn't have the floating-ip-create/floating-ip-associate stuff, isn't it necessary in general or just not for the canonistack?
<jibel> pitti, I didn't try with hpcloud, but the private ip should be enoguht
<jibel> enought
<jibel> -t
<pitti> | evan.dandrea@canonical.com-network network | 10.0.0.6
<pitti> jibel: ^ that's what I get without a floating IP
<jibel> pitti, right and can you ssh to 10.0.0.6?
<pitti> jibel: no, as I said I need to add a public floating one
<pitti> at least I haven't figured out how to use the 10.0.0.x one, supposedly you need some kind of VPN to the HP cloud?
<pitti> ev, vila: ^ did you happen to figure out how to use these "private" IPs from HP cloud?
<pitti> i. e. without floating-ip-create/floating-ip-associate ?
<jibel> pitti, ah, you're right, we probably cannot for hpcloud. For canonistack I'm forwarding via chinstrap
<pitti> jibel: detecting this automatically is a nuisance, so I suppose I'll just add an option to create/associate a floating IP
<vila> pitti: you need a floating IP, juju may handle it for you otherwise  you're on your own
<pitti> vila: *nod*
<pitti> jibel: so with canonistack you can immediately ssh in after nova boot? with HP cloud it still takes a minute or so until ssh actually works, so I need to add an ssh wait loop
<pitti> jibel: oh, that's already in adt-virt-ssh now, nevermind
<pitti> HTTPSConnectionPool(host='region-a.geo-1.compute.hpcloudsvc.com', port=443): Max retries exceeded with url: /v2/11490006884368/servers (Caused by <class 'socket.error'>: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer)
<pitti> ERROR: Unable to delete any of the specified servers.
<pitti> and I'm getting fun like that
<vila> pitti, jibel: you're running into problems that has been solved in uci-engine testbed.by (floating IP, slow boot, transient hp errors, etc)
<pitti> vila: ah, ncie
<pitti> vila: so I suppose for CI we should use an ssh setup script which uses uci
<vila> pitti: exactly
<pitti> vila: you mentioned a script/package that sets these up, uci-vm or something?
<vila> pitti: uci-vms yes, but the nova part is still uci-engine specific for now (and we're still trying to find the right cloud config  with webops... can't use nova in prodstack :-/)
<pitti> vila: ack; the ssh setup scripts will be highly environment specific anyway, I mostly want to include some of them (adb, nova) as examples; although the adb one works quite nicely now
<pitti> vila: so as soon as uci-vms is packaged somewhere, we can also include an ssh setup script which uses that
<pitti> vila: while developers will want to use the adb setup script to reproduce errors locally, I suppose they'd rather use adt-virt-qemu for reproducing a package test failure than ssh with nova
<pitti> few people actually have access to the HP (or other) cloud, and even if you do, it's a magnitude slower
<pitti> vila: so ATM the nova script is mostly just good enough to prove that adt-virt-ssh can deal with this kind of testbed
<vila> pitti: indeed, I don't want to stop you from exploring, just mentioning that hpcloud can be a can of worms (well, so can canonistack ;-)
<vila> pitti: yup
<pitti> heh, amen
<pitti> vila: so to be on the same page, you are mostly looking for the ssh runner itself, but want to write your own setup script using uci-vms?
<pitti> vila: so that I should make sure that the ssh  runner provides enough functionality, but the shipped nova setup script doesn't need to be production-stable?
<vila> pitti: exactly
<pitti> vila: très bien; then I won't waste too much time on it, let's rather package uci-vms at some point and then use that
<vila> pitti: IP, login, ssh key
<pitti> and treat it as a PoC
<vila> pitti: it's packaged but only available in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/+archive/ci-airline-phase-0 for now
<vila> pitti: feedback welcome on the packaging in any case ;)
<pitti> jibel: hmm, current nova script doesn't export "identity", how did that work for you?
<pitti> jibel: also, I'm not entirely sure how to find the private key now, when just giving the keypair name; keypair-show only shows the pub key, but not its location
<jibel> pitti, as I said I just tried with canonistack and I had my account already setup. So probably better rename nova -> canonistack  and just as a proof of concept than anything else :)
<pitti> jibel: right, but even with canonistack the ssh runner shoudl just fail without an "identity="?
<jibel> pitti, I can have a look later this week with another cloud
<pitti> jibel: no worries, I'll add it
<pitti> jibel: or perhaps rather just default to ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub in virt-ssh, seems easier than doing it for every script
<jibel> pitti, in my ssh/config I have Host XX.XX.XX.XX
<jibel> User ubuntu
<pitti> jibel: aah
<jibel> IdnetityFile <some path>
<jibel> and the proxy command for chinstrap
<pitti> jibel: hm, true, if the script doesn't give identity=, ssh should default to the usual key by itself, so nevermind
<pitti> jibel: nevermind, it was a bug in wait_for_ssh(), fixed now
<pitti> jibel: now I get much further, I just run into unexpected stderr "sudo: unable to resolve host adt-nova-6ogg8l"
<pitti> jibel: almost there :)
<jibel> pitti, sorry for the bugs
<pitti> jibel: no worries
<pitti> jibel: just pondering how to set the host name properly, in the setup script or in virt-ssh
<jibel> pitti, IMO in the setup script because usually it's already setup correctly. For example, on a phablet you won't change it, on an existing host it's already done, on canonistack cloud-init takes care of it, on lxc it's done in the template, ...
<jibel> it seems to be really target specific
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I agree
<pitti> jibel: but I won't want to replicate the ssh wait loop, so I'm now reading http://docs.openstack.org/user-guide/content/user-data.html how to do this kind of setup at "nova boot" time instead of through ssh
<pitti>   --meta <key=value>    Record arbitrary key/value metadata to /meta.js on the
<pitti>                         new server. Can be specified multiple times.
<pitti> that looks promising, if cloud-init can use that to fix /etc/hosts
<pitti> (but this is really just a bug in cloud-init or the HP version of it, *grump*)
<pitti> vila: ^ does uci-vms magically happen to fix that, too by chance?
<vila> pitti: sorry, which one ? host name ? yeah, through cloud-init meta data, fuzzy memory there, I can't remember when I ran into issues there, I don't think I use it for nova though
<pitti> vila: creating an instance foo-123 doesn't seem to add "foo-123" (the hostname) to /etc/hosts by default, so that e. g. sudo complains (apache and postfix will as well)
<pitti> I suppose I want to set manage_etc_hosts
<pitti> meh, this is really stuff that ought to "just work"
<vila> pitti: hmm, I remember seeing that on juju instances but not on testbeds (and indeed I do use manage_etc_hosts)
<vila> pitti: in uci-vms that is
<pitti> meh, sometimes it feels like all that stuff makes it specifically hard to be used
<pitti> so there is a --meta to set an individual key, but not a corresponding one for setting a cloud-config option !?
<pitti> just a whole --user-data thing, but thanks no, I don't want to manage the *entire* configuration myself
<pitti> jibel: I just pushed the revised nova script, which now also works for HP; would you mind testing adt-virt-ssh HEAD again against canonistack?
<pitti> jibel: finished the libpng test, in a whopping 7:06 minutes (compare to schroot runner's 4 seconds..)
<jibel> pitti, OTOH you can boot thousands in parallel :)
<jibel> *of VMs
<jibel> I'll test it in canonistack
<pitti> yeah, still much room for optimization :)
<pitti> jibel: ssh connnection sharing might help quite a bit with adb though, I'll still look into that
<pitti> jibel: but many thanks for all your ground work here, nice to see all the puzzle pieces now
<jibel> pitti, I tried quickly but the runner exited with an error 255 from ssh. If I try interactively it is fine.
<pitti> jibel: do you have a -d (with both) output?
<jibel> pitti, I don't.
<jibel> I'll try again.
<elopio> robotfuel: how can I run the tests you are working on?
<robotfuel> elopio: the test is here https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/+junk/lrt
<elopio> robotfuel: branching...
<elopio> robotfuel: why is it on your junk? maybe inside launchpad.net/ubuntu_autopilot_tests would be a good place for it.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok
<elopio> robotfuel: ok, what we will need in order to have it running for every image is a deb package.cd ..
<elopio> robotfuel: do you know about packaging?
<robotfuel> elopio: I use run-lrt.sh to start the test because launchpadlib is py2 and the other code is in py3.. so I can upload the bugs
<robotfuel> elopio: yes, I can package it
<elopio> robotfuel: and then we will have to add it to the archive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Going_through_MOTU
<elopio> I'm doing the same for ubuntu_experience_tests, so it would be nice to do it together :D
<robotfuel> sure
<robotfuel> elopio: my plan for today is get the graph working for time to failure. then I will do the packaging and add more types of lrt tests.
<elopio> ok, thanks. robotfuel: let me know if you need a hand or a review.
 * elopio goes to get breakfast.
<mapreri> bdmurray: is there a way to avoid the crichton bot to subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsor and add the tag patch on bugs where someone upload a debdiff? maybe a particular tag?
<bdmurray> mapreri: 'bot-stop-nagging' should prevent that from happening
<mapreri> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<elopio> I'll upgrade my quassel server to trusty because it's unbearable. I might be away for some time.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-01
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> hi pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
<elfy> still no issues with systemd here - unless nvidia-prime is upgrading
<pitti> elfy: nice!
<pitti> jibel: I completed the adt-virt-ssh manpage now
<pitti> jibel: I'd still like to know what I broke for canonistack, do you have the -d log from yesterday?
<pitti> jibel: do you know why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html still has apport as "in progress"? It finished last night already
<jibel> pitti, because it's running
<jibel> (cherrypy3)
<pitti> jibel: yes, cherrypy is, but not apport
<jibel> oh apport sorry, checking
<jibel> pitti, because it tested gdb 7.7.1-0ubuntu3 no -0ubuntu4
<pitti> jibel: ah, so we just need to retry, doing
<pitti> ah, you did, thanks
<jibel> pitti, yes, done.
<pitti> jibel: merci
<melodie> hello
<pitti> jibel: FYI, bug 1334332 fixed in git and rolled out
<ubot5> bug 1334332 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "apt-pocket must not add pocket to third party repositories" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334332
<pitti> jibel: so I now consolidated the commits in teh adt-virt-ssh branch, and all the tests, click run on phone, and libpng run on nova/hpcloud work fine here
<pitti> jibel: the main outstanding thing is breaking canonistack; I can block on this, or we fix it in a followup commit
<pitti> oh wait, screen unlock is still missing
<jibel> pitti, I'll test canonistack right after update-manager SRU. I still have 1h or so on it this morning
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<jibel> pitti, adt-virt-ssh + nova + canonistack works fine.
<jibel> pitti, there is no ssh sharing yet?
<pitti> jibel: oh, I thought yesterday it failed for you with some ssh exit code 255
<pitti> jibel: correct
<pitti> jibel: for me it works "correctly, but slowly" now
<jibel> pitti, right, but I enabled it in my ssh/config and it's ok
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1335136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335136 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-virt-ssh: Use connection sharing for speedup" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pitti> jibel: ah, good
<jibel> so I don't know what this error 255 was
<pitti> jibel: I'm using hp cloud with the -a option to add/use a public IP
<jibel> pitti, I tried that too http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730523/
<pitti> jibel: oh nice, that's all that there is to connection sharing? (I never used it, was about to read up on it)
<jibel> pitti, yes and you can compare the output of ssh -d ... to verify it reuses the connection
 * jibel goes back to testing update-manager in indonesian :/
<jibel> pitti, did you see the error in python-persistent ?
<jibel> E: Unable to find a source package for python-persistent
<jibel> -su: 1: cd: can't cd to [a-z0-9]*-*/
<jibel> could it be your change to add proposed and exclude third party repos?
<jibel> pitti, same error with lava-server
<pitti> jibel: I'll have a look; I did two test runs after deploying this
<pitti> E: Unable to find a source package for python-persistent
<pitti> oh, that'd be more plausible
<jibel> pitti, I don't see any utopic-proposed in the list of sources fetched by apt
<pitti> jibel: ah, of course -- ftpmaster.internal
<pitti> jibel: I restricted it to *.ubuntu.com/*.debian.org
<jibel> pitti, yup
<pitti> jibel: meh, how I'm supposed to tell these apart then :/
<pitti> jibel: right, so python-persistent and lava-server have only been in -proposed at that time, which explains it
<jibel> pitti, ubuntu-release-upgrader uses a list of valid mirror + a list of allowed third party mirrors
<pitti> jibel: extended the regexp for now to also apply to ftpmaster
<pitti> jibel: ... and rolled out and tests retried
<jibel> pitti, danke schön!
<pitti> jibel: looks better now
<pitti> jibel: de rien :)
<pitti> jibel: should still work for PPAs now
<pitti> jibel: merci beaucoup, connectino sharing works with all scenarios (tests, adb, hp clou)
<pitti> adt-virt-ssh seems to spin on something, I get 100% CPU for several minutes
 * pitti investigates
<pitti> ah, found it
<jibel> pitti, it really makes ssh connections much faster. I gain 1 min on canonistack on a 2min30 run.
<pitti> jibel: wow, nice
<pitti> jibel: I also get faster tests with adb
<elopio> brendand: hello.
<elopio> I'm having problems with all my machines today :)
<elopio> brendand: do you want to pair in 20 minutes?
<brendand> elopio, sounds good
<elopio> I'll try to repair things.
<brendand> elopio, whenever you're ready
<balloons> elopio, not you too! My home drive died while I was away. Doing migration now
<elopio> balloons: this is just unity refusing to open, and the quassel server refusing to sync.
<elopio> could have been worse.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. Excellent. So this has bit us now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1335241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335241 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_yearview will fail after june" [High,New]
<jibel> elopio, are you on utopic?
<elopio> jibel: I am.
<elopio> balloons: ah, right, today is the day.
<jibel> elopio, if you upgraded libgtop broke unity
<jibel> elopio, downgrade it to 2.28 or upgrade to 2.30.0.is.2.28.5-0ubuntu1
<balloons> ohh at least I missed that bit of fun!
<elopio> upgrading
<elopio> thanks jibel
<knome> a calendar app that doesn't work in july? oh my
<elopio> now I can't adb shell into the phone.
<jibel> elopio, if you reflashed recently adb has been disabled
<jibel> you need to flash with --developer-mode
<elopio> jibel: I'm glad you are here.
<brendand> jibel, phablet-shell still works though?
<brendand> jibel, and is better
<jibel> brendand, if you cannot use adb phablet-shell won't help.
<jibel> it is a wrapper to setup a forwading rule over adb and copy ssh keys
<jibel> +r
<brendand> jibel, true. just wondering why it works for me
<brendand> jibel, maybe i specified developer-mode without realising it
<jibel> brendand, or maybe if you didn't wipe it completely it kept the previous setting
<brendand> something like that
<balloons> knome, heh.. just the tests don't work in the second half of the year :-)
<elopio> brendand: is tomorrow good for you too?
<brendand> elopio, whenever you're ready :)
<elopio> brendand: tomorrow will be better. I'm sorry.
<brendand> elopio, i thought so - it's alright
<elopio> I hope quassel + postgress will be better.
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: do you know where can I find a core-dev to review a packaging change?
<jibel> elopio, #ubuntu-devel
<davmor2> elopio: #ubuntu-devel
<davmor2> snap
<brendand> elopio, pitti
<brendand> elopio, or #ubuntu-devel if he's not online
<elopio> thanks
<jibel> there are 82 core-devs, not only pitti
<davmor2> jibel: yeah but pitti rocks the hardest
<brendand> elopio, you probably won't be able to subscribe anyone yourself
<brendand> elopio, i'm trying to get ahold of boiko to do it for me in messaging-app
<elopio> brendand: but boiko is not a core-dev
<brendand> elopio, but boiko has permissions for the project to subscribe a core-dev. i don't
<elopio> brendand: I could do it.
<elopio> but I can't do it on your MP.
<brendand> elopio, that's interesting. what project were you doing it in?
<elopio> brendand: address book app
<brendand> elopio, are you on ubuntu-phablet-team maybe?
<elopio> brendand: no, I'm not.
<brendand> elopio, i just realised that the wording of the template is misleading. it says 'subscribe' but the intention is to add the core-dev as a reviewer
<brendand> elopio, i guess that's what you did
<elopio> brendand: ah, yes.
<elopio> rhuddie: did we ever reach an agreement between importing symbols or modules?
<rhuddie> elopio, I don't remember there being any agreement on that
<cgoldberg> elopio, for that utility we talked about in QA meeting.. (for extracting the screenshots or other attachments from a su8bunit stream), do you just want a branch with a script in it... or I could package it for PyPI also?
<elopio> cgoldberg: I just need the branch. But feel free to 11 and give me a deb package. I won't complaint :)
<elopio> *feel free to go to 11.
<cgoldberg> probably wont have a deb for you :)   but I might write a setup.py and upload to PyPI  .. so you can pip install or grab my branch and install
<elopio> that's more than enough. Thanks.
<cgoldberg> elopio, cool.. I'll let you know when it's ready
<elopio> I must say that now I don't like the diff comments in launchpad.
<elopio> I used to be so sure I needed that feature to be happy.
<elopio> I'll take a break before workrave complaints. bbs.
<balloons> careful what you wish for elopio
<elfy> balloons: did you see the mail from me yet?
<balloons> elfy, no I haven't seen anything from you
<elfy> mmm
 * elfy wanders off to check
<balloons> still trying to restore the pc from backup, but it doesn't show in webmail ;-)
<elfy> balloons: possibly because I appear to have sent it to the canonical.com address
<elfy> well if you don't find it I'll resend it
<balloons> elfy, unless it went to spam :-) feel free to resend
<balloons> elfy, oO I see it
<balloons> it skipped my inbox.
 * balloons reads
<gQuigs> where do the occasional ubuntu metrics go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#Invitation_for_metrics_collection
<balloons> elfy, email is fine. I would cut some of the verbosity out, and link to the bugs in question
<balloons> then fire it off :-)
<balloons> thanks for writing it up!
<elfy> okey doke
<balloons> elopio, ping
<elopio> balloons: pong
<balloons> elopio, so I'm trying to merge something to fix calendar, and it's easy to go too far, so I'm stopping myself and landing a fix for the July bug. Anyways, I see your "to_local_date" method and I'm intrigued. Why did you add this?
<elopio> balloons: that's not mine.
 * elopio reads
<balloons> elopio, ohh.. well.. it seems a bit busted in it's use. We are converting the date from calendar via that method, but using datetime.now() to compare to it
<elopio> balloons: yes, I'm not sure what's the deal with it. We should start the app in utc.
<elopio> btw, I'm liking your diff so far.
<elopio> balloons: can I make suggestions, or should I wait for you to finish it?
<elfy> balloons: other than ' there is a hackfest' is there any sort of plan yet?
<balloons> elopio, go for it... I'm mostly looking to stop messing with it and land it so trunk is unstuck, then go back in for a deeper review
<elopio> balloons: 58	+ objectName: "WeekViewPage"
<elopio> that should be weekViewPage
<balloons> elopio, refresh I just pushed 344
<elopio> :)
<elopio> sorry
<balloons> elfy, no nothing beyond that. I'm hoping got some traction there. We'll host more if needed. Beyond that, we would be poking edubuntu community folks, but I'm not sure who they would be
<balloons> in general, my guess is yourself and some others from other flavors will write them up.. but it would be nice to have someone from edubuntu
<elopio> balloons: get_event_view, get_month_view, get_year_view, get_day_view and get_week_view, can they be private?
<knome> balloons: stgraber, highvoltage
<elfy> balloons: sorry - I'm doing that whole I'm thinking it and everyone else is psychic thing again
<balloons> elopio, I was holding the merge locally, figured I should push it
<balloons> knome, ahh, highvoltage.. that's whom I couldn't remember
<balloons> elopio, I was wanting to eliminate them altogether, then saw a test or 2 was using them
<balloons> I'm undecided I suppose on the longterm future, but I played with re-using them as you saw
<elfy> balloons: so what I meant was - I'm doing a hangout and then I hope that I'll be talking to people in IRC as well - and someone is doing autopilot hangout too - who's going first for hangout - or are there 2?
<elopio> balloons: ok. And last comment, now that you are changing test_yearview.py, please use single quotes on the strings.
<balloons> elfy, lol.. for the hackfest, we'll do one hangout. Whomever can go first, we'll do it via ubuntu on air, andyes we'll interact
<knome> balloons, you're welcome :)
<elopio> balloons: if tests pass, go for it. Thanks for making the nice changes.
<balloons> elopio, all those select_single strings to ' from " eh?
<elopio> balloons: si es tan amable... :)
<balloons> elopio, que tuanis su estilo mae
<knome> o habla bable que si si
<elopio> balloons: s/tuanis/chaine
<elopio> say that and you would never get robbed in CR.
<balloons> :-) I was trying to use some fun CR spanish
<elopio> sorry, I'm hungry. s/estilo/chaine.
<balloons> elopio, lol.. ok makes more sense
<elopio> balloons: http://www.teletica.com/m/deportes/58425-Reviva-la-dramatica-narracion-final-de-Kristian-Mora-.note.aspx
<balloons> chaine is more CR slang?
<elopio> balloons: yes, chaine is like shiny
<balloons> elopio, so in other words.. nice bling lol?
<elopio> so if you are going to go out and you dress yourself nicely, that's chainearse.
<elopio> balloons: jaja, something like that.
<balloons> elopio, I can't wait for the match tomorrow
<elopio> balloons: no football tomorrow.
<knome> lol
<knome> today is USA's match
<elopio> costa rica plays on saturday.
<balloons> ohh, I thought it was tomorrow.. lol.. just excitied
<balloons> knome, yea, actually shoot.. I'm missing it!
<balloons> this work stuff I tell you
<elopio> it's hard to wait.
<elfy> they're losing ...
<knome> elopio, let me fix that for you... s/plays/loses/
<knome> unfortunately..
<balloons> oO
<elfy> heh
<elfy> or not :p
<elopio> knome: I'm listening to it. I need USA to win, so I win the bet :)
<knome> elopio, heh. not going to happen either ;)
 * elopio kicks knome.
<balloons> knome, ROFL
<knome> but that's not that unfortunate...
 * balloons rolls on floor
 * balloons hurting with laughter
<balloons> I missed you knome
<knome> ;)
<elfy> ha ha ha
<knome> as much as my mum missed me yesterday when she called me...
<knome> "i'm leaving to paris tomorrow for a week, see you"
<balloons> elopio, I love the GOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL of the spanish announcers. It's the best part
<elfy> short a few L's there I think :p
<knome> hard to pronounce so many L's in a row
<elopio> balloons: the best part is when he says something like:
<balloons> lulululululu.
<knome> GOO-OO-elelelelelelelelele
<elopio> blessed the hour that gave birth to you.
<elopio> that's something weird to say.
<knome> müllers free kick "trick" was named the "crouching bear" by the finnish reporters
<knome> another 0-0... where did the goals go hiding after the first stage?
<balloons> knome, the losers took all the balls home with them..
<knome> well i definitely hope there are still some "balls" left in the tournament..
<balloons> knome, it's a play on "taking my ball and going home". I realize it's very lost over the internet and across cultures
<knome> mmh, right, but only one ball?
<knome> i'd rather take both
<balloons> knome, aye I suppose
<knome> ;>
<knome> now that you said that though, yeah, it makes sense, but your play with the balls (eh eh) just didn't translate
<balloons> yea.. something about bad jokes don't become better in translation :-)
<knome> or maybe it's just ball jokes...
<knome> finally upgrading laptop to trusty
<knome> booting ->
 * balloons turns on radio
<balloons> knome precise - > trusty or /
<knome> nah, from saucy
<phillw> balloons: why are the ISO's named differently this cycle?
<phillw> as in the structure of their names.
<balloons> ?
<knome> there it is.
<balloons> lol.. the US has just looked tired
<balloons> the goalie has been amazing.. but they can't score, so ...
<knome> hah
<knome> well i told you
<balloons> I've watched hockey games played the same way..it's a slow painful death
<knome> also:
<knome> 00:52  knome: my guess is that it's going to end like GER-ALG
<knome> 00:53  knome: belgium scores at the beginning of ET, then scores another
<knome> 00:53  knome: USA might do one or then not
<knome> that's ~20mins ago
<balloons> I think it's a coaching style too.. play to not lose.. instead of playing to win
<balloons> really unexciting to watch
<knome> mhm
<balloons> I loved belgium's response to scoring a goal.. even more reckless to getting another.. that's how you do it
<knome> well that's obvious
<knome> the goal was coming a long time
<balloons> not to a US coach.. he camp on that one goal
<knome> now that it came, USA had to open their game even more
<balloons> not sad at all I didn't watch any of there games, hah
<balloons> I think costa rica has a shot though. .I'll be watching
<knome> not really
<knome> but have fun watching ;)
<balloons> elopio, can you +1
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/yearview-tweaks
<balloons> err https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/yearview-tweaks/+merge/225208
<balloons> just a small objectname fix I pushed.. it should all pass and it's as you looked at it
<elopio> balloons: but it failed with your fix.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-02
<balloons> elopio, bah! I did a bzr branch instead of push and it didn't go up :-(
<balloons> elopio, and it passes. Please approve if it's not merged when you see it again ;-) ty!
<ianorlin> what package would I file a bug against text getting cut off for the for unlocking an encrypted hard disk
<elopio> balloons: approving.
<elopio> thanks.
<DalekSec> ianorlin: You mean while booting the text is cut off?  I'd think the plymouth theme (lubuntu-artwork source package in your case).  Best way to check would be to try a different theme and see if the error remains.
<jibel> pitti, re disable greeter. There is an intrusive but very reliable way to do it by modifying a qml file
<jibel> pitti, perl -i -pe 'BEGIN{ undef $/;} s/(Greeter\s*{.*(?!shown)*shown:\s*)true/$1false/sm' /usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml
<jibel> then restart unity8
<pitti> jibel: where greeter is the "lock screen" or the initial welcome wizard?
<jibel> pitti, the greeter
<pitti> jibel: i. e. the lock screen which you get everytime when pressing the power button?
<jibel> pitti, to disable the wizard there is a flag
<pitti> jibel: thanks; doesn't smell like an "official" solution, but I'll keep it on the shelf :)
<jibel> pitti, ./.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<jibel> . = /home/phablet
<jibel> pitti, greeter = lock screen :)
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> jibel: oh, sedding the qml requires a writable fs, so I suppose that's not good enough
<jibel> ah that RO trap again :/
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: so touching that flag and initctl restarting unity8 works well, thanks
<balloons> evening to all
<balloons> elopio, I'm landing https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/fix_with_account/+merge/224539. We need to keep things moving forward, so :-)
<pitti> hey balloons
<balloons> hey pitti!
<elopio> balloons: ok, thanks
<elopio> brendand: I'm porting system settings to python3. Want to give me a hand?
<brendand> elopio, yes
<brendand> elopio, how would you like me to help?
<elopio> brendand: however you prefer. I can give you the branch and you try it on your machine, or we can hangout.
<brendand> elopio, let's pair!
<elopio> brendand: ok, I'll call you in a couple of minutes.
<brendand> elopio, we should give ourselves time before the landing meeting
<elopio> brendand: so, do you prefer to hangout after the landing meeting?
<brendand> elopio, maybe. it depends how long the landing meeting lasts
<elopio> brendand: it's almost never more than 30 minutes.
<brendand> elopio, we can do it just after then
<brendand> elopio, hangout?
<elopio> brendand: yes! just one second while my machine with the camera finishes running testes.
<elopio> brendand: I found the problem, it was not packaging.
<elopio> it was phablet-test-run failing when a warning goes to stdout.
<elopio> but now you will help me with ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts :)
<brendand> elopio, ah ok :)
<brendand> elopio, do its tests actually do anything?
<elopio> brendand: calling you.
<elopio> brendand: what tests?
<brendand> elopio, link?
<elopio> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g37qdjqpxwicvkkrutl64gv2h4a?hl=en
<elopio> brendand: ^
<balloons> so elopio, or la_juyis can one of you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1335512/+merge/225373?
<elopio> balloons: I'm sorry, I'm going out for launch. It looks good, but I wonder if that should be a qml test instead.
<elopio> I've finally got the qml tests working on the address book app. We might copy that to other projects.
<balloons> elopio, "finally" eh?
<elfy> balloons: thanks - all merged and synced now - and spollling errars dealt with
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> elopio, you about?
<elopio> balloons: here
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-03
<balloons> elopio, I was just working on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-popover-object-support/+merge/225404. Seems I found a bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1336945
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336945 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ActionSelectionPopover doesn't close automatically" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> i may ping you tomorrow about it.. buenos noches
<elopio> balloons: I saw it. Thanks for working on it.
<l3on> Hi all!.. I'm working on enabling autopkgtest for my (nodejs) packages.. I would make some "import-python-like" test...
<l3on> The result is this commit: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-javascript/node-debug.git;a=commitdiff;h=d291750004417da5af9ef2d42a9d41d943771b15
<l3on> you think everything is fine?
<melodie> hi
<balloons> good morning elopio.. you about?
<elopio> balloons: just waking up.
<balloons> elopio, well when you ready I have a couple things to ask you about and get help on :-)
<balloons> pitti, still about?
<elopio> balloons: ok, my meetings in coming to an end. How can I help you?
<elopio> brendand: so my question was: if we have a py3-only project, should we stop doing all the weird things needed for py2, like inherit from object?
<balloons> elopio, the other piece I wanted to chat about is rssreader and namely ActionSelectionPopover and the helper
<elopio> balloons: ok.
<balloons> elopio, I was investigating this failures from rss reader; and I got to playing with the popup helper. It needs some love as it's still using text to find and click. So I started an mp for it.
<elopio> I'm looking at it.
<balloons> you can see the failures here; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/822/testReport/junit/shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader/TestMainWindow/test_add_feed_to_new_topic_with_mouse_/
<balloons> basically the autoclose check code fails because it's already closed in jenkins. Seems fine on desktop and phone.
<elopio> balloons: well, your branch is failing due to pep8
<balloons> I also had some fun with Tim, but we arrived at a solution to your old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1205144 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "We can't set the objectName to a ActionSelectionPopover Action" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> so in the interim, I'm going to catch the dbus error I think so rssreader can land and continue to run
<balloons> then I'll fix up popups.py and finish the merge for it
<elopio> balloons: I'm not getting the problem. The pop up is not closing when it should, is that it?
<balloons> elopio, well it's kind of a long story.. and since I figured it out with tim this morning, I didn't go into details.
<balloons> yesterday I discovered that setting up an actionselectpopover as instructed didn't autoclose
<balloons> turns out the example shows using listitem, which is a non-default delegate.
<elopio> oh, I see. We do if self.autoClose and that can fail if the popover is already deleted from the tree.
<balloons> a non-default delegate will not autoclose. But if I use the default delegate, I can't set objectnames, aka your old bug. Tim reminded me of using the objectname+item trick
<balloons> elopio, yes.. the popover object is gone, but you still check the property outside a try/catch
<elopio> balloons: yes, so please move that inside the try on your branch :)
<elopio> balloons: another thing from your branch
<elopio> 56	+ if button is None:
<elopio> 57	+ raise _common.ToolkitException(
<elopio> 58	+ 'Button with text "{0}" not found.'.format(text))
<balloons> anyways, I'll try and fix everything up.. I was going to ask for help in getting rss reader fixed up in the interim, but discovered all this new info before you awoke ;-)
<elopio> that's old autopilot. Now select_single will raise an exception instead of returning None.
<balloons> elopio, ahh good catch!
<elopio> balloons: well, you will need tests to all the new things you are adding before merging, so they would have caught that anyway.
<elopio> :D
<elopio> let me know if you need a hand with the self-tests.
<balloons> yes, I left a comment about needing tests before someone else did it ;-)
<elopio> other than that, looks pretty good.
<balloons> it was quick hack while I was trying to debug rss reader.. so I figured I'd just turn it into an mp
<balloons> ohh elopio one more quick thing.. Should I leave click_button_by_text in that mp? we don't support that idea in other places
<elopio> balloons: yes, because otherwise you'll break tests.
<balloons> elopio, legacy legacy.. ok :-)
<elopio> please add a logger.warn('This is dreprecated, please use this other one.')
<balloons> right.. perfect
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-04
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> balloons: I'm now, but I suppose you are off already
<melodie> hello
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-06
<Baki> whats better kubuntu or ubuntu .. ?
<Baki> Hey all
<phillw> Baki: you choose which flavour you prefer. There is no 'better'.. we are the brothers and sisters in the same family. Have a read of the different members then go try..... We do not charge for trying, nor for using.
<Baki> Iam a Webdesgigner is it with Adobe PS etc compatible? I need a fast version... ? thanks for answer!
<phillw> Baki: you may want to try ... lbuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-studio, ubuntu-GNOME, Ubuntu-Kylin(if chineese)... and then there is educational version.... Pop over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds for a fuller list of what is released.
<phillw> Baki: this is not a support channel for such things. It is the home of the brave who test the next release. GIMP would be the nearest to Adobe PS. There are art guys kicking about. Rafael is my tamest one, but any of the people on this wiki area should be able to help you.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork
<phillw> Baki: the list of every other team is towards the bottom of the page
<Baki> thanks bro
<phillw> Baki: I've never used it, but inkscape may be an alternative. You need to chat to graphics/ artwork people and get them to recommend what to try out.
<Baki> i try
<phillw> Baki: accept the invite....
<Baki> do it again i didnt received it ?
<Baki> im via browser online not program
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-29
<brendand> pitti, what library do you use for parsing debian/tests/control?
<pitti> brendand: python-debian
<brendand> pitti, cool
<brendand> pitti, is there any good docs for it? what i can find seems out of date/wrong
<pitti> brendand: I just used help() TBH, i. e. its docstrings
<pitti> /usr/share/doc/python-debian/examples/ also has a few files
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-30
<brendand> pitti, is this resolvable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798706/
<pitti> brendand: doesn't look like it :/ you have a package installed (in the r/o system image) which conflicts with your test dependencies
<pitti> brendand: unless you actually cheat and do the ro-apt-update stuff, of course
<brendand> pitti, afaik i am doing that
<pitti> brendand: ah right, update, but not dist-upgrade
<pitti> i. e. the current archive went through some transition, but the tested image didn't yet
<pitti> brendand: are you in the "happy" position of having to test old images again? :-(
<brendand> pitti, well it seems there will always be a period of time where the two are out of sync
<brendand> i'll check for a new image
<brendand> pitti, weird even after i updated the image it still fails :/
<brendand> pitti, crazily that error still happens even with the just built image ???
<pitti> brendand: oxideqt-codecs-extra already ought to be on the image, is it not?
<pitti> which version is it?
<pitti>  oxideqt-codecs-extra | 1.7.8-0ubuntu1 | wily | amd64, armhf, i386
<pitti> that's the version we have in the archive, so I'm not sure what requires 1.7.9
<pitti> oh, overlay PPA perhaps?
<brendand> pitti, maybe, but the image i'm using should have been built with that
<pitti> oxide-qt also doesn't seem to be in teh overlay
<pitti> brendand: what is apt-cache policy oxideqt-codecs-extra ?
<brendand> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799522/
<brendand> pitti, 1.7.9 is in -updates ???
<pitti> brendand: erk, someone SRUed it without updating wily
<pitti> sorry, I just looked at wily
<pitti> brendand: so apparently we don't build the image with -updates/-security enabled, but do enable their apt sources
<pitti> brendand: you should be able to work around this by commenting out the -updates/-security apt sources and running apt-get update
<pitti> brendand: but congrats, you just found a rather major flaw in our image builds :)
<brendand> pitti, will it be fixed?
<pitti> brendand: I don't know; worth bringing up with ogra and sil2100 in #ubuntu-touch
<brendand> pitti, ogra and sil seem to be in denial :)
<brendand> pitti, well - they certainly are in sources.list, but why do you say they aren't used in the image build?
<pitti> how do you mean? (I didn't see any recent discussion in #u-touch)
<pitti> well, your apt-cache policy proves just that
<brendand> pitti, sorry i'm talking on -ci-eng. maybe i shouldn't
<pitti> if it was a recently built image
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/1.7.9-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 landed on June 23, so a week aog
<pitti> any image younger than a week ought to have it
<brendand> pitti, it says published 3-4 hours ago on that page ??
<pitti> brendand: oh, I see -- so it was held in some staging area for a week; nevermind then
<brendand> pitti, probably the ppa
<brendand> pitti, i think it just missed the cutoff for the new image
<brendand> pitti, so need to wait for the next one
<pitti> the -security staging PPA, not the touch overlay PPA
<brendand> pitti, ah ok
<pitti> brendand: as a workaround, you could remove -updates/-security apt sources from your image
<brendand> pitti, i did try that, there was another error
<brendand> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11799786/
<pitti> brendand: ah, meh -- so, "next image" it is :/
<brendand> pitti, yeah eventually this will happen enough times we'll be compelled to do something about it...
<brendand> pitti, might become more urgent once more people start using autopkgtest
<cachio> brendand, do you know how to avoid this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800900/?
<brendand> cachio, it could be there is a problem importing a sub-module
<brendand> cachio, is this with a specific branch?
<cachio> brendand, this happened when I install all the packages in the device manually
<cachio> brendand, and then I run the test with adt-run
<cachio> brendand, i.e. python3 -m ubuntu_system_tests.command_line --update-apt ubuntu_system_tests.tests.test_html5_application.HTML5ApplicationTest
<cachio> brendand, it happens with any branch
<brendand> cachio, ok. i'm not sure off the top of my head
<brendand> cachio, if you edit the adt-run command in command_line.py and add -S to it then it will break after that failure inside the adt-run environment
<brendand> cachio, then you can try the import ubuntu_system_tests and see if it gives you a more detailed error
<cachio> brendand, ok
<cachio> brendand, tx
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-01
<teward> did anyone get an "Encryption Test" email from Alberto yesterday other than me...? o.O
<teward> hate to ask but it's a valid question :/
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-02
<dgmurdockiii> where do u get the Checkbox  source code?
<jgdx> dgmurdockiii, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<dgmurdockiii> can i use that if i want to have that for another distro like i want to fork checkbox and use it in another distro
<dgmurdockiii> im looking for this source code
<dgmurdockiii> or how i get the code
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-03
<RPiAwesomeness> I'm curious about getting started with the Ubuntu Quality team, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions/pointers on what to do.
<RPiAwesomeness> I've already subscribed to the mailing list & have my Launchpad up and running, Code of Conduct signed.
<RPiAwesomeness> I'd *like* to help with development, but I really only know Python to any extent. I've dabbled in ASM and am actively learning C++.
<ianorlin> RPiAwesomeness: have you read the wiki that provides an introduction and there are many python packages in the repos
<RPiAwesomeness> ianorlin: I've looked at it a bit. I was just curious if anyone had suggestions as to what I should look into with my limited experience.
<RPiAwesomeness> eg, if I should try Triage as opposed to development.
<ianorlin> or just try reporting bugs
<ianorlin> I think it says everyone should try being a tester at one point
<RPiAwesomeness> On the QATeam it says to put yourself on the Hardware page. I've got that up, but can't figure out to edit the table :P
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-05
<rhuddie> Hi pitti
<pitti> hey rhuddie, how are you?
<rhuddie> pitti, I'm great thanks, and you?
<pitti> quite well too, thanks; slowly winning over NetworkManager's configuration syntax :)
<rhuddie> oh, well, I hope I don't cause you more problems :)
<rhuddie> I've found an issue using autopkgtest with latest phone images
<rhuddie> the test runs get stuck at "Waiting for desktop to boot"
<rhuddie> see here: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/ssh-setup/adb#n219
<rhuddie> it looks that the dbus interface is changed
<rhuddie> The required IsActive property is removed and replaced with com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo, where isPidFocused method takes required pid and returns bool
<pitti> urgh
<rhuddie> yes :)
<pitti> how unfriendly
<rhuddie> yes, unfortunately I think this will affect all the automated phone testing
<pitti> rhuddie: do you have replacement command?
<pitti> not sure how the emulator works these days, if it can still boot phone images I can use that
<rhuddie> pitti, this one seems to work, but I'm not sure that it will do exactly as the old one was: gdbus call --timeout 5 --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo --object-path / --method com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo.isPidFocused $(pidof unity8)
<pitti> rhuddie: but how is that specific to the greeter?
<pitti> wouldn't unity8 also be focussed when unlocked?
<pitti> oh, that doesn't matter actually
<pitti> we just need some indication of "unity is ready"
<rhuddie> pitti, I'm not sure of that. I can give it a try and run locally to see if it waits appropriately
<rhuddie> pitti, the good news is that the command did wait for unity8 to be in running state before proceeding
<rhuddie> pitti, the bad news is that the HideGreeter method is also removed, so it can't unlock the greeter
<pitti> rhuddie: hmm; it seems that needs to be put back then
<pitti> we must have some noninteractive way to get rid of the gretter..
<pitti> how come that this could even land? I thought we ran tests on MPs
<rhuddie> yes, clearly some hole in the process
<davmor2> pitti, rhuddie: it was a required landing for a security fix for the osk in xmir apps as it could cross contaminate other x apps apparently
<pitti> err
<pitti> that sounds wrong
<davmor2> sorry I mean other xapp could see key presses
<pitti> if I can send out arbitrary D-Bus commands, I already 0wn the box, so what's the point of dropping that API?
<davmor2> pitti: it was trigging osk on xmir not the app inside xmir so it needed locking down
<davmor2> pitti: so if you had 2 xapps open both of them would see the key presses, now it is done on the active pid which is obviously what is causing this issue :(
<pitti> davmor2: but how is that related to removing a d-bus method?
<davmor2> pitti: I assume it is how they are triggering the osk correctly with the locked down dbus call saviq/mzannetti can possibly help you more with detail
<pitti> davmor2: well, SEP :)
<pitti> but thanks for the heads-up
<davmor2> pitti: https://trello.com/c/XFw0bn8O/3386-1595-ubuntu-landing-046-ota12-qtmir-elleo I don't think there is much more info in here to help you
<rhuddie> pitti, I've raised a bug about the missing dbus methods, it seems it wasn't an intended change: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1599145
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599145 in Canonical System Image "com.canonical.UnityGreeter dbus methods removed" [Critical,Triaged]
<pitti> rhuddie: oh, thanks! good catch
<rhuddie> pitti, no prob. best thing is there should be no change needed in autopkgtest :)
<flocculant> wxl: likely your images will implode on install with bug 1599174 , currently it installs but hasn't built *today* yet
<ubot5> bug 1599174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "dpkg seg fault warning during install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599174
<flocculant> tsimonq2: what does huh mean? easier to actually ask something ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: well you said Lubuntu wasn't building, I had to take a second look :)
<tsimonq2> or hadn't built yet
<tsimonq2> I was just wondering if something was off
<flocculant> aah
<flocculant> it hadn't built yet - so installed - suspect it will fail to reboot when it has built today :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ...why?
<flocculant> nvm - I left a note for wxl to read
<flocculant> wxl: as suspected :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-07
<mwhudson> pitti: autopkgtest question <zyga> do you know how regression tests are ran? is it with everything from proposed or just the one package?
<pitti> mwhudson: it tries to limit -proposed packages to just the trigger and its dependencies
<pitti> sometimes that doesn't work (stuff is uninstallable), then it falls back to enabling all of -proposed
<pitti> but in general, it's "as much in isolation as possible"
<mwhudson> ok thanks
<mwhudson> pitti: i also had --shell-fail, er, fail
<mwhudson> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18691663/ <- does that look like anything you've seen before?
<pitti> mwhudson: sadly, yes; I just could never reproduce it
<mwhudson> heh heh
<mwhudson> well i shall try again
<pitti> mwhudson: bug 1384706
<ubot5> bug 1384706 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "tar: Unexpected EOF in archive in copyup()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384706
<pitti> mwhudson: yeah, it's spurious; re-running usually helps
 * mwhudson is in a maze of intermittent failures, all different
<mwhudson> pitti: well i may have a reproduction case for this bug :-)
<mwhudson> as it's happened twice now
<mwhudson> adt-run --shell-fail --unbuilt-tree . --- qemu ~/adt-yakkety-amd64-cloud.img in a snapd tree checked out to the 2.0.10 tag
<mwhudson> pitti: yeah, happened three times in a row
<pitti> mwhudson: (this will actually build the package first, is that intended? seems much easier to get the debs from teh archive..)
<mwhudson> pitti: yeah probably that would make more sense
<pitti> i. e. add -B
<pitti> mwhudson: does the failure happen during package build, or during the test? I'm running with -B for now
<mwhudson> pitti: after the test failure
<mwhudson> pitti: i've had the package build fail once or twice too, but not while i was using -s i think
<pitti> mwhudson: no EOF error here..
<mwhudson> pitti: did the test fail?
<pitti> mwhudson: yes, as expected
<mwhudson> if you have a shell could you pastebin journalctl output? :)
<pitti> argh -- /me runs it again :)
<mwhudson> hahahahahahaha
<mwhudson> pitti: let me file a bug you can put the pastebin on, i'm going to bed soon
<pitti> mwhudson: ack, thanks
<mwhudson> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1599799
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599799 in snapd (Ubuntu) "autopkgtests fail on yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> mwhudson: done
<mwhudson> pitti: thanks
 * mwhudson subscribes zyga and goes to bed
<pitti> mwhudson: bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-03
<tsimonq2> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/make-1305-generic/+merge/326660
<tsimonq2> flocculant: No, I didn't sleep for 24 hours :P
<flocculant> tsimonq2: ty - when I see the no internet merge I'll do them at same time
<flocculant> actually something else needs dealing with on that testcase ... sorry for missing that
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-04
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Ok, sorry, I misunderstood the bug report, I'll get an updated MP for you within the next day or two
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-05
<flocculant> tsimonq2: ack - no rush nor problem :)
<flocculant> though I thought you were doing bug 1690305
<ubot5> bug 1690305 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "remove network content from no internet testcase" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690305
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-07
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Pushed fix to https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/make-1305-generic/+merge/326660
<tsimonq2> flocculant: And oh, I thought bug 1690305 was fixed already... I'll take a look.
<ubot5> bug 1690305 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "remove network content from no internet testcase" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690305
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Here's your fix for bug 1690305, I apologize for the delay. https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-manual-tests/remove-network-content-from-1689/+merge/326980
<ubot5> bug 1690305 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "remove network content from no internet testcase" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690305
<flocculant> morning tsimonq2 :)
<flocculant> just merged the first
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Ok, cool :)
<flocculant> and the second one too :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Thanks :)
<flocculant> Thanks Simon - can go back to slumbering :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I have no wireless to check something out - do you? if so could you look at bug 1678492 for me?
<ubot5> bug 1678492 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Step 2 leads to wireless selection screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678492
<flocculant> If that is the case I suspect 'all' install testcases will need the same change ...
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Sure, I'll give it a try on my laptop in a bit.
<flocculant> tsimonq2: thanks - no rush :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Ping :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Is this wording OK for bug 1678492?
<ubot5> bug 1678492 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Step 2 leads to wireless selection screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678492
<tsimonq2>     <dt>If you are on a device with a wireless device, you will be presented with a screen allowing you to connect to a wireless network. Connect to the access point of your choice, giving a password if necessary.</dt>
<tsimonq2>         <dd>Your wireless device successfully connects to the wireless access point you specified.</dd>
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I can change the wording up for the No Network test case
<tsimonq2> flocculant: But can I put that as step 2?
<tsimonq2> (where applicable, that is)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: makes sense to me
<flocculant> alternatively it could just be a note <strong>If you're connecting with wireless - get on and do it</strong> or something
<flocculant> which would make it something to not fail the testcase on if someone's having an issue connecting with their wireless
<flocculant> cos how many wireless issues are pebkac ...
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-30
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Heck yeah! I would love to test a new Kubuntu! That's my distro of choice. (re @RikMills: https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Took forever (re @RikMills: https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Getting new source packages into Ubuntu ahead of debian is usually not quick (re @ItzSwirlz: Took forever)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats (re @RikMills: https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1277978377815646208)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Testing Week #1 starts tomorrow
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-04
<lotuspsychje> reporting a rather odd behaviour from a user on 20.04 with nvidia optimus card, after recent updates external screen did not recognize anymore, changing nvidia-settings from 'on-demand' to performance mode fixed it, anyone knows a relevant bugs for it, id be interested
<lotuspsychje> dpkg logs of the user: https://pastebin.com/2Un4E8PQ
<lotuspsychje> external monitor worked fine before the updates, they claimed
